# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2011



## Geiras (30 Set 2011 às 23:50)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Já esta a pingar aqui em Câmara de Lobos em forma de chuvisco miudinhos... vamos lá ver o que nos aguarda nas próximas horas,é acompanhar o seguimento no satelite... a ver se aparece algo que mereça o aviso laranja... estou ansioso por ver essa run das 00h.


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 00:04)

alex vieria disse:


> Já esta a pingar aqui em Câmara de Lobos em forma de chuvisco miudinhos... vamos lá ver o que nos aguarda nas próximas horas,é acompanhar o seguimento no satelite... a ver se aparece algo que mereça o aviso laranja... estou ansioso por ver essa run das 00h.





Mas o que é que o IM esta a ver que nós nao vejamos nas imagens de satélite?

Sinceramente nao percebo...


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 00:06)

Os chuvisco já parou de momento, a ceú esta nublado, a cota de nuvens esta pelo 550mts, a temperatura actual *23,9ºC* com uma HR de *93%*, o vento de SWW 8,9km/h, com uma rajada de W de 28,7Km/h ás 18:11h.


----------



## figueira (1 Out 2011 às 00:20)

ate agora não vejo nada de anormal


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2011 às 00:23)

Bom, a leitura que faço é a seguinte. 











Esta superfície frontal vai estar muitas horas sobre a Madeira. Muitas vezes há frentes assim que parecem amorfas mas sofrem a certa altura como que uma activação. 











Como ela tem uma boa linha de CAPE e até é modelada aqui e ali algum forçamento vertical, e sabendo nós que a convecção no Oceano gosta bastante das madrugadas e manhãs, o IM provavelmente teme que ao longo desta linha se formem células ao longo da madrugada. Pelos modelos a que temos acesso dá ideia que será mais provável a instabilidade a norte da Madeira, como já está a acontecer, mas pode também haver a sul.
Aqui no continente estamos mais habituados a não depositar as expectativas apenas na precipitação em casos de instabilidade pois os modelos são muito limitados em preverem células isoladas em situações de instabilidade.

Normalmente o IM nem actua assim sem ver algo de concreto para elevar um aviso, mas eles com a Madeira provavelmente tem hoje em dia uma política menos conservadora. Ou então os modelos deles já vem isso mesmo.
Mas é apenas a leitura que faço.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 00:36)

Obrigado Vince pelo esclarecimento, estava pensar em alguma célula isolada, é bem possível esse surgimento existe as condições para isso, agora só fica em vigiar com atenção as imagens de satelite.


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 00:38)

alex vieria disse:


> Obrigado Vince pelo esclarecimento, estava pensar em alguma célula isolada, é bem possível esse surgimento existe as condições para isso, agora só fica em vigiar com atenção as imagens de satelite.





eu tenho uma dúvida, então tudo depende do trajecto /linha de instabilidade ou na mesma vamos ter precipitacao, pelo menos pelo aviso amarelo?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 00:41)

icewoman disse:


> eu tenho uma dúvida, então tudo depende do trajecto /linha de instabilidade ou na mesma vamos ter precipitacao, pelo menos pelo aviso amarelo?



Sim, terão precipitação, que poderá ser localmente moderada/forte. Tudo depende do desenvolvimento da frente.


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2011 às 00:42)

*...*










Mantenho o *Estar Atento*


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 00:46)

Estamos a falar entao daquela mancha Vermelha que ainda esta "muito afastada"da madeira? é dessa frente? desculpem mas é so perguntando que se aprende!


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2011 às 00:48)

icewoman disse:


> Estamos a falar entao daquela mancha Vermelha que ainda esta "muito afastada"da madeira? é dessa frente? desculpem mas é so perguntando que se aprende!



Não vejo nada...


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 00:48)

O que se passa que a frente frontal esta passar mesmo ao lado da ilha, e pode activar a instabilidade em altura encima de nós, pode surgir células assim de repente encima de nós, a que estar atentos nas imagens de satelite...


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 00:50)

Knyght disse:


> Não vejo nada...



lol era aquela bem distante...mas ja vi que não tem nada a ver!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 00:51)

icewoman disse:


> Estamos a falar entao daquela mancha Vermelha que ainda esta "muito afastada"da madeira? é dessa frente? desculpem mas é so perguntando que se aprende!



É isto. Que até o Vince referencia acima.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 00:54)

alex vieria disse:


> O que se passa que a frente frontal esta passar mesmo ao lado da ilha, e pode activar a inestabilidade em altura encima de nós, pode surgir células assim de repente encima de nós, a que estar atentos nas imagens de satelite...



O que se passa é que a frente fria, irá a atravessar a ilha da Madeira, e que, caso se intensifique, poderá ter quantidades de precipitação consideráveis, mas para isso é necessário estar atento às imagens de satélite. Após a frente passar, irá haver um episódio de maior instabilidade onde poderão ocorrer aguaceiros moderados a fortes o qual é chamado de período pós-frontal.


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 00:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que se passa é que a frente fria, irá a atravessar a ilha da Madeira, e que, caso se intensifique, poderá ter quantidades de precipitação consideráveis, mas para isso é necessário estar atento às imagens de satélite. Após a frente passar, irá haver um episódio de maior instabilidade onde poderão ocorrer aguaceiros moderados a fortes o qual é chamado de período pós-frontal.




Obrigada pelas suas explicações.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 02:13)

Já cai a precipitação de forma fraca mas consistente e contínua... a temperatura esta nos 24ºC neste momento e 5 minutos que cai com maior vigor a precipitação...


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 02:16)

A temperatura teima em não cair, a sensação de desconforto contínua, a HR esta nos 94%... O vento anda fraco de W entre os 6,3 -14,6 km/h, já parou de chover de novo, ainda não tenho o registo da acumulação...


----------



## figueira (1 Out 2011 às 02:25)

Boas noites pela baixa do Funchal nada registar


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 02:32)

Já acumulei 0,2mm por agora... Lentamente a passagem frontal se aproxima da Madeira, parece que vai encurvando-se até nós.

O vento esta a rodar já pelo SW por vezes de S


----------



## jonhfx (1 Out 2011 às 02:32)

Boa noite.
Ontem já caíram 3,9 mm e hoje 0,8 mm
Continua é algo  "abafado", 21ºc com 97% de humidade 
recomeçou a chover...


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 02:39)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa noite.
> Ontem já caíram 3,9 mm e hoje 0,8 mm
> Continua é algo  "abafado", 21ºc com 97% de humidade
> recomeçou a chover...



Parece que animação é pelo Oeste da Ilha.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 03:05)

Aqui esta imagem mostra a curvatura que aos pocos esta realizando a passagem frontal, já nas próximas 3 horas estará mesmo por cima de nós, se manter claro está este trajecto de deslocação...






Esta imagem mostra em infravermelhos no Atlantico Norte, a madeira esta sinalizada em um círculo vermelho, as a linhas é o trajecto da passagem frontal e sua curvatura para NNW, a zeta vermelha é o ar humedo e quente que alimenta a frente e a zeta azul é o ar frio que tambem aporta maior instabilidade a passagem frontal.






Penso que nas próximas horas haverá um agravamento, mas em concreto no amanhecer do dia e em meio da manhã.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 03:07)

Chove neste preciso momento com alguma intensidade, inicio-se mesmo agora e é moderada a sua intensidade...


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2011 às 03:10)

Muito bom post.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 03:12)

Chuva moderada.... e continua... já chove assim a uns minutos


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 03:15)

Acumulação 1,3mm nada mau, agora esta mas calmo, com chuvisco de momento...

Vou dormir a ver como será o inicio do dia...


----------



## figueira (1 Out 2011 às 03:56)

Pela baixa do Funchal  nada registar ate ao momento


----------



## figueira (1 Out 2011 às 04:05)

Chove moderadamente pela baixa do Funchal


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2011 às 05:19)

Às 03h da manhã choveu generalizadamente na zona oeste tendo a bica da cana registado 9.8


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2011 às 05:32)

Acabada de actualizar a previsão do Hirlam a Frente deverá manter-se a Oeste e acabará por constituir depressão ao Largo Oeste de Arquipélago.


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Out 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, vento por vezes moderado e com alguns aguaceiros à mistura.


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 11:26)

Hoje ao passar pelo meu gabinete, tive alguns colegas a comentar as trovoadas /relampagos de ontem...eu não ouvi...deve ter sido mais para norte  visto que 2 deles são de Santana.


----------



## ijv (1 Out 2011 às 12:39)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui estou neste momento com  19.2ºC 96% humidade e ja acumulei 20.7 mm de chuva desde a meia noite. Neste momento nao chove, a pouco deu uma chuva que de 1.5mm durante uns 10 minutos, Esta um tempo abafado, neste momento o nevoeiro esta a 'fuigir'. ainda nao avisto o funchal :


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 12:45)

Boa tarde,

Agora existem algumas abertas a meia hora que não chove, já acumulei desde 00h *8,2mm*, a HR esta nos 94% e temperatura actual com 23,8ºC. O vento é SSW com rajadas que chegou até 38,9km/h.

Não ouvi nenhuma trovoada...

Esta chegar nuvens vinda do Oeste...

Reparei que as maiores acumulações aconteceram na zona oeste da ilha e zonas altas.


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 12:54)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Agora existem algumas abertas a meia hora que não chove, já acumulei desde 00h *8,2mm*, a HR esta nos 94% e temperatura actual com 23,8ºC. O vento é SSW com rajadas que chegou até 38,9km/h.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Melhorias já para a meio da tarde? ou só amanha?

ainda vamos ser atingidos por alguma frente /celula?ou o pior ja passou?


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 13:00)

Parece que vai ver um desagravamento do tempo nas próximas horas, o maior foco de instabilidade já esta a NNW da ilha, se houver é só aguaceiros tipico de um pos-frontal o vento talvez se intensifique mais um pouco e vai arrefecer ligeiramente, está agora em fase de formação uma depressão em sua fase de enchimento,  entre os açores e continente, vamos lá ver até que ponto nos afectará nas próximas 24h ou 48h.


----------



## jonhfx (1 Out 2011 às 13:01)

Boa tarde.
O nevoeiro parece que armou "tenda" por cá 
O acumulado de precipitação  nas ultimas 12 horas é de  14,1 mm.
Temperatura em 20,2ºC e 99% de humidade.
Pressão 1010.8 hPa.
ps:. Não vi nem ouvi nenhum trovão  =0


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 13:04)

alex vieria disse:


> Parece que vai ver um desagravamento do tempo nas próximas horas, o maior foco de instabilidade já esta a NNW da ilha, se houver é só aguaceiros tipico de um pos-frontal o vento talvez se intensifique mais um pouco e vai arrefecer ligeiramente, está agora em fase de formação uma depressão em sua fase de enchimento,  entre os açores e continente, vamos lá ver até que ponto nos afectará nas próximas 24h ou 48h.



Ma essa depressão esta mais a norte, penso que não chegará a nós...a nõa ser com aguaceiros e mais nas vertentes norte...penso eu por aquilo que vejo nos modelos e no satelite.

o IM continua com o alerta laranja.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 13:05)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Melhorias já para a meio da tarde? ou só amanha?
> 
> ainda vamos ser atingidos por alguma frente /celula?ou o pior ja passou?



Só aguaceiros a partir de aqui, de maneira dispersas pela ilha, com intensidade moderada em situações pontuais. Parece que 2ºf haverá novidades é só fazer seguimento a depressão que se esta formar mas ao norte, entre açores e continente, a mesma pode criar nas próxima horas passagens frontais com cristas que se formem da própria depressão... enquanto está tudo em aberto... temos que ver a reposicionamento e a intensidade da Alta pressão que se deslocou um pouco para oeste no centro de europa e vai posicionar-se no golfo de viscaya...


----------



## tripado (1 Out 2011 às 13:07)

Aqui pelo Porto Santo choveu moderadamente ás 2h30 da manha e ás 5h10 e agora so vento e nuvens.


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 13:11)

alex vieria disse:


> Só aguaceiros a partir de aqui, de maneira dispersas pela ilha, com intensidade moderada em situações pontuais. Parece que 2ºf haverá novidades é só fazer seguimento a depressão que se esta formar mas ao norte, entre açores e continente, a mesma pode criar nas próxima horas passagens frontais com cristas que se formem da própria depressão... enquanto está tudo em aberto... temos que ver a reposicionamento e a intensidade da Alta pressão que se deslocou um pouco para oeste no centro de europa e vai posicionar-se no golfo de viscaya...



Obrigada Alex, obviamente tens muito mais experiência do que eu na analise destas situações..estou aprendendo ctg mas para 2º feira pelo menos nos modelos (Hirlam/Gfs/ukmo) nao vejo nada de especial..


----------



## ijv (1 Out 2011 às 13:42)

Eu estou sempre atento ao que o alex, icewoman e o Knyght dizem, como pouco percebo disto e poucos estudos vou vendo o que dizer para ir tentanto perceber


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 13:55)

ijv disse:


> Eu estou sempre atento ao que o alex, icewoman e o Knyght dizem, como pouco percebo disto e poucos estudos vou vendo o que dizer para ir tentanto perceber





oh ijv só mesmo tu para me fazer rir..mas tambem acho que já vais sabendo mais umas coisitas...tinhamos era que um dia combinar um encontro entre todos nós ( da Madeira) isso sim seria agradavel e util...


----------



## ijv (1 Out 2011 às 14:12)

É a verdade eu apenas conclui o 9º ano e não sou la grande coisa para escola.
Concordo contigo icewoman, deveríamos combinar um encontro, seria interessante.


Por aqui Esta claro tirei duas fotos com o iphone a qualidade não é grande coisa


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 14:37)

Pelas fotos deduzo que vivas numa zona bem alta de Santo Antonio...


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2011 às 14:46)

Já poderá ser levantado o estado de, estar atento, passando para *Normal* 






Com a ajuda de todos seremos mais fortes 
Espero que o estado com a crise não se esqueça do Radar


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 15:42)

Tudo mais calmo por cá, de vez em quando existe rajadas de vento de SSW que não ultrapassa os 40km/h por isso nada de especial, deixo umas fotos tiradas as 15:05 desta tarde...

Vista de WNW







Vista de Sul e SE...Chegada de nuvens já com pouca evolução...






Vista de SW


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 15:48)

Temp actual: 27,1ºC
Hr: 78%, a três dias para cá que vejo por primeira vez a humidade abaixo dos 80%, que bom...
Vento fraco com alguma rajada moderada de SSW

Precipitação acumulada desde 00h 8,4mm


----------



## ijv (1 Out 2011 às 17:15)

então pessoal

Isto por aqui é muito engraçado, o pessoal só aqui vem escrever quando esta previsto chover ou esta mesmo a chover, falem tambem quando esta bom tempo


----------



## Uzi (1 Out 2011 às 17:20)

Sugestão: Arranja-se um espaço e o pessoal que domina o assunto, tira um dia para dar uma aula para principiantes, desde ler mapas a sites a consultar, diferenças entre modelos... etc. A malta que quer aprender paga o almoço!!! Que tal?


----------



## ijv (1 Out 2011 às 17:26)

antes de mais seja bem vindo, pelo que vi agradecia que passasses pela zona de representação, pois ainda nao foi feita.

Quanto a aprendizagem aguarda para ver se aparece alguem com mais experiencia para tal


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 17:44)

Uzi disse:


> Sugestão: Arranja-se um espaço e o pessoal que domina o assunto, tira um dia para dar uma aula para principiantes, desde ler mapas a sites a consultar, diferenças entre modelos... etc. A malta que quer aprender paga o almoço!!! Que tal?



Bem-vindo ao fórum, gostaria de ver os teus reportes ai do garajau num futuro próximo...

A unica situação a reportar é o vento que tem rajadas moderadas de vez em quando, normal para uma situação de pos-frontal...

Temp actual 25,3ºC Hr: 74%

Enquanto aquela situação não me custa nada explicar, é só combinar, já agora tenciono confirmar alguma coisa no próximo sábado... com alguns seguidores fórum das ilhas...


----------



## alex vieria (1 Out 2011 às 18:20)

Existe grandes possibilidades de voltar a chover na próxima 2ºf para final da manhã, inicio da tarde, será uma crista que é criada pela depressão que se encontra entre Açores e Continente, a Alta Pressão que se encontra junto a França, puxará a depressão para Oeste, e no decorrer dessa deslocação vai criar cristas que atingiram a Madeira, os Açores vão ter uma boa acumulação nos próximos três dias... bem acima dos 20mm... 

Depois dessa chuva na 2ºf, só vislumbro chuva entre os dias 13-17 de Outubro, portanto vamos ter pelo menos 10 dias de bom tempo. Mas claro está se manter este padrão de Alta pressão entre Península Ibérica e Biscaia, não haverá chuva para ninguém...

Portanto teremos eleições com bom tempo, espero que não seja desculpas para abstenção...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 18:28)

*Embarcação de recreio desaparecida, na Ilha Terceira, nos Açores*


> Uma embarcação de recreio, com um tripulante,  está desaparecida desde o final da tarde de sexta-feira, tendo sido localizada  pela última vez a cerca de uma milha a leste da Praia da Vitória, Terceira,  Açores, anunciou a Marinha.
> 
> Segundo o Centro Coordenador de Busca e Salvamento Marítimo de Ponta  Delgada (MRCC), "o alerta foi comunicado pelas 18:40 locais de sexta-feira  pelo capitão do porto da Praia da Vitória a relatar que a embarcação de  recreio 'Dolphin', com uma pessoa a bordo, não respondia a qualquer comunicação  desde a sua última posição às 14:30 locais".
> 
> ...


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 18:34)

alex vieria disse:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum, gostaria de ver os teus reportes ai do garajau num futuro próximo...
> 
> A unica situação a reportar é o vento que tem rajadas moderadas de vez em quando, normal para uma situação de pos-frontal...
> 
> ...



 Se combinarem algo para Sabado convém avisarem cm antecedência, é claro se eu for convidada


Aproveito para dar as boas vindas ao/a UZI!


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 18:39)

alex vieria disse:


> Existe grandes possibilidades de voltar a chover na próxima 2ºf para final da manhã, inicio da tarde, será uma crista que é criada pela depressão que se encontra entre Açores e Continente, a Alta Pressão que se encontra junto a França, puxará a depressão para Oeste, e no decorrer dessa deslocação vai criar cristas que atingiram a Madeira, os Açores vão ter uma boa acumulação nos próximos três dias... bem acima dos 20mm...
> 
> 
> 
> Pelo menos analisando agora os modelos , o que ainda é bem cedo, dá a sensação que ira passar mais ao largo da ilha (passando de raspão) portanto em principio será aguaceiros... e talvez trovoadas , aguardemos.


----------



## Knyght (1 Out 2011 às 20:33)

Uzi disse:


> Sugestão: Arranja-se um espaço e o pessoal que domina o assunto, tira um dia para dar uma aula para principiantes, desde ler mapas a sites a consultar, diferenças entre modelos... etc. A malta que quer aprender paga o almoço!!! Que tal?



Pagar a paparoca? HUmmm
Alex preparas a aula e eu falo 
Lolol
Bem-vindo participa.


----------



## Knyght (2 Out 2011 às 01:21)

Boa noite

Entraremos num período de instabilidade atmosférica contudo sem nada previsto de gravoso além de aguaceiros frequentes e dispersos, principalmente a norte da ilha.


----------



## Knyght (2 Out 2011 às 01:24)

Bela imagem com 3 baixas pressões no horizonte.


----------



## Knyght (2 Out 2011 às 01:31)

*Estado Preparado*




*
Açores Grupo Central e Oriental*

_Das 21h de Domingo às 15h de Segunda_
Chuva moderada a forte, de forma continuada.


----------



## Knyght (2 Out 2011 às 07:43)

Actualização - Açores - *Estar Preparado*

















O Aemet e as imagens de satélite desagravaram







			
				IM disse:
			
		

> Acores - G. Oriental
> Amarelo 	Precipitação
> Válido entre 2011-10-02 11:00:00 e 2011-10-03 10:59:59 (hora UTC)
> Amarelo 	Trovoada 	Frequentes e dispersas.
> ...


----------



## Snowy (2 Out 2011 às 15:11)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Ponta Delgada o tempo está nublado mas não totalmente encoberto. Só houve alguns pingos de chuva no inicio da tarde. Por enquanto só um pouco de vento e a humidade deve de estar abaixo dos 80% (ou seja, para os Açores é tempo SECO  )
 Se houver alguma precipitaçao forte não me parece que seja esta tarde...talvez mais para o final da tarde ou noite, não sei...

Bom Domingo a todos


----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2011 às 17:57)

boa tarde,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira aguaceiros que se foram tornando mais fortes e mais frequentes ao longo da tarde. 
como já foi referido aqui no fórum, estamos em alerta amarelo desde o ínicio da tarde, devido à depressão que está em fase de enchimento a noroeste dos açores.

espero que seja desta vez que ocorra alguma trovoada...


----------



## Snowy (2 Out 2011 às 18:23)

Em Ponta Delgada está sol. E não creio que haverá chuva até ao fim da tarde. Mas claro, estou a falar de PDL pois o tempo aqui muitas vezes varia drasticamente de uma localidade para a outra...mas pela costa sudoeste da ilha, pelo menos, não se vislumbra qualquer sinal de chuva por enquanto.


----------



## fablept (2 Out 2011 às 20:26)

Snowy disse:


> Em Ponta Delgada está sol. E não creio que haverá chuva até ao fim da tarde. Mas claro, estou a falar de PDL pois o tempo aqui muitas vezes varia drasticamente de uma localidade para a outra...mas pela costa sudoeste da ilha, pelo menos, não se vislumbra qualquer sinal de chuva por enquanto.



Está um bom final de tarde por aqui, mas já está fresco 

Neste momento tenho marcado na estação 18.9º 78% de humidade e 3.4mm acumulados.


----------



## alex vieria (2 Out 2011 às 21:44)

Hoje o tempo pela Madeira aqui foi bom, houve intervalos de nuvens de manhã até o inicio da tarde com alguma rajada de vento moderado, já mas para o fim de tarde o céu fico quase limpo, só havia nuvens no horizonte...

Foto no Funchal durante a Tarde...






outra do Funchal...






No final da tarde no zona leste da Ilha, Caniço Baixo...






Vista das Ilhas Desertas desde Caniço Baixo...


----------



## alex vieria (2 Out 2011 às 21:59)

Sigo com 23,6ºC
Hr: 63%
Vento fraco de W com rajadas de 33,4km/h no final da manhã...
Sem precipitação

Foto ao cair da tarde pelas 20:05...

Em Câmara de Lobos...











Vista do maciço central...


----------



## ijv (2 Out 2011 às 22:06)

Hoje esteve um dia bom, ainda pensei que iamos ter alguns chuviscos, mas nao houve nada  Acabou sendo um lindo domingo, agora esperar para amanha e por ai a frente o que parece que vamos ter alguma percipitação


----------



## Hazores (2 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

Nas últimas horas na ilha terceira tem caído alguma chuva (pelo menos onde moro as ribeiras já correm)

em baixo fica as duas estações dos Açores onde foram registados os maiores valores de precipitação


Angra Do Heroísmo






[/URL][/IMG]

Estação do Noredeste (são miguel)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2011 às 06:29)

boa noite,

têm estado a chover intensamente durante toda a noite e continua a chover!

a ribeira que passa ao lado da minha casa, está aproximar-se da sua capacidade máxima, se a chuva não diminuir deveremos ter problemas muito em breve...


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2011 às 07:06)

Desta vez o IM alertou para o que está acontecer...
e colocou  o grupo central em alerta laranja






[/URL][/IMG]

imagem de satélite às 5h 






[/URL][/IMG]

a ribeira já desceu ligeiramente o seu caudal, a chuva também diminui de intensidade, mas continua...


----------



## alex vieria (3 Out 2011 às 07:32)

Bom dia,

Entre 06h e 07h uma célula em fase de enchimento passou arranhando a Ilha Da Madeira na sua extremidade oeste, com alguma atividade elétrica, deu para ver os clarões desde SSW e W mas não deu para ouvir os seus trovões... Já acumulei precipitação a mesma aconteceu às 04H da manhã...

Sigo atuamente com:

Céu com intervalos de nuvens com abertas pelo SSE
Temp actual: 23,2ºC
HR:87%
Vento fraco com rajadas de S com 23,4 km/h
Precipitação acumulada: 0,4mm
Teto de nuvens (cota) 450-500 mts alt

Nas próximas horas ou talvez minutos teremos novidades enquanto precipitação, a nossa volta existe muita instabilidade.... Poderá surgir novas células...

Aqui deixo as imagens de satelite e infravermelhos que ilustra bem o sucedido...


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2011 às 08:57)

Hazores disse:


> Desta vez o IM alertou para o que está acontecer...
> e colocou  o grupo central em alerta laranja



Eu também alertei varias horas de antecedência, infelizmente o IM continua a ignorar os modelos de alta resolução...
A dias na Madeira o alerta Laranja veio de uma probabilidade não registada em nenhum modelo nem em satélite...

Sinceramente não percebo...
Espero que esteja tudo bem pelos Açores.

Quanto a Madeira como o Alex já publicou existe instabilidade e fiquei surpreendido pela célula, o modelo anunciou a probabilidade da célula que o foreca do meu tlm actualizou de manhã com precipitação de 10mm na Madrugada:






O NAE também


----------



## vitamos (3 Out 2011 às 09:25)

Knyght disse:


> Eu também alertei varias horas de antecedência, infelizmente o IM continua a ignorar os modelos de alta resolução...
> A dias na Madeira o alerta Laranja veio de uma probabilidade não registada em nenhum modelo nem em satélite...



Vai para aí uma pequena contradição. Primeiro dizes que o IM ignora modelos de alta resolução, depois dizes que meteram um aviso (e não alerta) não registado em nenhum modelo...

O IM usa modelos de alta resolução nomeadamente para a Madeira. Simplesmente esses modelos não estão disponíveis para consulta geral... mas existem e são usados.


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2011 às 09:38)

vitamos disse:


> Vai para aí uma pequena contradição. Primeiro dizes que o IM ignora modelos de alta resolução, depois dizes que meteram um aviso (e não alerta) não registado em nenhum modelo...
> 
> O IM usa modelos de alta resolução nomeadamente para a Madeira. Simplesmente esses modelos não estão disponíveis para consulta geral... mas existem e são usados.



Naqueles que eu utilizo(...), acho que o IM devia mudar um pouco de politica.

E sim é meu erro habitual dos avisos e alertas, peço desculpa por não conseguir fluentemente fazer essa distinção.

O meu servidor de e-mail profissional recebeu o aviso Laranja do IM para o Grupo Central às 01:48h, com entrada em vigor desde as 00h, logo mais uma vez o IM lançou um aviso por reacção e não previsão. Algo que os modelos previam...
Os livres e inerentemente incompletos para as soluções profissionais e software's produtivos que o IM de certeza deverá ter.


----------



## icewoman (3 Out 2011 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

alguém ja reparou no cape para hhe ás 21h? cape 1781  LI -6


----------



## jonhfx (3 Out 2011 às 12:44)

Boa tarde.
De manhã a actividade eléctrica foi brutal em frente à minha janela e eu nem acordei  (silent storm  ). 
Mas um vizinho captou e partilhou no facebook 
http://www.facebook.com/v/10150397082474468


Créditos: Maurício Sardinha ®


----------



## alex vieria (3 Out 2011 às 13:12)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> De manhã a actividade eléctrica foi brutal em frente à minha janela e eu nem acordei  (silent storm  ).
> Mas um vizinho captou e partilhou no facebook
> http://youtu.be/6NZA1d6BGus
> ...



Bom registo... Jonhfx... parabens, obrigado por dinamizar ainda mais o fórum das ilhas... com um contributo de cada um faz a diferença...


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Out 2011 às 13:29)

Boas

Muito bom obrigado pela partilha 

Abraços


----------



## Snowy (3 Out 2011 às 13:29)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> têm estado a chover intensamente durante toda a noite e continua a chover!
> 
> a ribeira que passa ao lado da minha casa, está aproximar-se da sua capacidade máxima, se a chuva não diminuir deveremos ter problemas muito em breve...




Boa tarde
Por aqui está sol e um pouco ventoso. Está muito desagradável...mas não choveu nada de anormal em Ponta Delgada até agora. Espero que esteja tudo mais calmo pela Terceira.


----------



## icewoman (3 Out 2011 às 13:38)

alex vieria disse:


> Bom registo... Jonhfx... parabens, obrigado por dinamizar ainda mais o fórum das ilhas... com um contributo de cada um faz a diferença...





Isso aconteceu para o lado Oeste da ilha...era aquela celula que referiste Alex ( que formou-se entre as 06-07h)?

nunca tinha visto assim tanto raio e sem o trovão...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2011 às 13:53)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> De manhã a actividade eléctrica foi brutal em frente à minha janela e eu nem acordei  (silent storm  ).
> Mas um vizinho captou e partilhou no facebook
> http://youtu.be/6NZA1d6BGus
> ...





AHAHAHAHA, os galos a cantar. Brutal, excelente registo, obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2011 às 14:41)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde
> Por aqui está sol e um pouco ventoso. Está muito desagradável...mas não choveu nada de anormal em Ponta Delgada até agora. Espero que esteja tudo mais calmo pela Terceira.



muito mais calmo as coisas por aqui

o sol também por aqui já comelçou a  dar um ar da sua graça
o vento por enquanto não se faz sentir


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2011 às 15:07)

Brutal o vídeo, ainda deve ter durado imenso tempo


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2011 às 15:07)

A depressão dos Açores está sob vigilância tropical por parte do NHC, é o Invest *92L*


BEGIN
NHC_ATCF
invest_al922011.invest
FSTDA
R
U
040
010
0000
201110031252
NONE
NOTIFY=ATRP
END
    INVEST, AL, L, , , , , 92, 2011, DB, O, 2011100306, 9999999999, , , , , , METWATCH, , AL922011
AL, 92, 2011100206,   , BEST,   0, 416N,  180W,  20, 1010, EX,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 92, 2011100212,   , BEST,   0, 410N,  210W,  25, 1009, EX,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 92, 2011100218,   , BEST,   0, 405N,  235W,  25, 1007, EX,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 
AL, 92, 2011100300,   , BEST,   0, 400N,  255W,  30, 1006, EX,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 1012,  150,  50,   0,   0, 
AL, 92, 2011100306,   , BEST,   0, 394N,  265W,  30, 1004, LO,   0,    ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 1012,  160,  40,   0,   0,   L,   0,    ,   0,   0,     INVEST, S, 
AL, 92, 2011100312,   , BEST,   0, 391N,  276W,  30, 1006, LO,  34, NEQ,    0,    0,    0,    0, 1012,  160,  40,   0,   0,   L,   0,    ,   0,   0,     INVEST, S,









*PS:* Para quem não sabe o que é um Invest, não significa que o sistema seja perigoso ou que tenha grandes possibilidade de evoluir, significa apenas que é uma perturbação que despertou interesse e ao ser decretado um Invest são desencadeados uma serie de mecanismos como correr modelos específicos, obtenção de mais dados satélite, etc.


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2011 às 15:47)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> De manhã a actividade eléctrica foi brutal em frente à minha janela e eu nem acordei  (silent storm  ).
> Mas um vizinho captou e partilhou no facebook
> http://youtu.be/6NZA1d6BGus
> ...



Já vi centenas de  vídeos de trovoadas mas este , está brutal ,parabéns e obrigado pela partilha


----------



## ecobcg (3 Out 2011 às 16:15)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> De manhã a actividade eléctrica foi brutal em frente à minha janela e eu nem acordei  (silent storm  ).
> Mas um vizinho captou e partilhou no facebook
> 
> ...



Brutal mesmo! Excelente video!

Já agora, só uma questão. Dos inúmeros raios que se vêem, alguns são relativamente perto, ou pelo menos, o perto o suficiente para se ouvir o respectivo trovão. Alguém me explique o porquê de não se ouvir nada de trovões? Julgo que há uma explicação qualquer, já li algumas referências a isso, mas gostava que me pudessem esclarecer.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2011 às 18:00)

*Às 16h45_UTC:*





Fonte: ImapWeather

O núcleo depressionário estará centrado entre os Grupos Ocidental e Central e deverá deslocar-se para sudoeste, afastando-se do Arquipélado dos Açores; *possível* linha de instabilidade sobre S.Maria e S.Miguel por volta do início da próxima madrugada.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2011 às 23:11)

Uma das vantagens de ter um Invest é os açorianos terem imagens de satélite  decentes que infelizmente não tem no dia a dia. Aproveitem, que não deve durar muito pois o Invest já foi desactivado

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL922011


----------



## icewoman (3 Out 2011 às 23:49)

Knyght disse:


> Grande video partilhei no facebook, dias de calor na Madeira para os próximos dias!




há possibilidade de repetir-se aquele "espectáculo de raios"novamente hoje pela madrugada?

já agora foi só na zona oeste?


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2011 às 00:04)

icewoman disse:


> há possibilidade de repetir-se aquele "espectáculo de raios"novamente hoje pela madrugada?
> 
> já agora foi só na zona oeste?



Sim, foi apenas ao largo do oeste da Madeira, como mostra a animação de satélite que pus na página anterior.
Essa célula é um bom exemplo em relação à conversa que tive aqui quando foi o aviso laranja, na altura mostrei que os modelos tinham instabilidade, movimentos verticais, etc, e que existia o potencial para ocorrerem células isoladas nessa noite e manhã, e depois nada de relevante acabou por ocorrer. A meteorologia é assim, e quando vires alguém armado em campeão cheio de certezas e criticas, chama-o de ignorante pois nada percebe das incertezas da atmosfera. No continente há certas previsões que são bastante difíceis de fazer, mas nas ilhas ainda são mais.

Curiosamente na noite passada, o GFS de véspera previu de forma quase milimétrica essa célula do vídeo, e efectivamente aconteceu. O que é raro um acerto desses quer na ocorrência quer na localização quer na hora. Mesmo raro.













Em relação a hoje, apesar do muito CAPE, os outros parâmetros não mostram nada de relevante. Nos modelos temos que olhar para vários parâmetros e não apenas para um, o CAPE por exemplo pode ser muito enganador, e em situações de instabilidade, pode nem acontecer nada como esperamos, e outras vezes podem acertar bastante.


----------



## icewoman (4 Out 2011 às 00:21)

Vince disse:


> Sim, foi apenas ao largo do oeste da Madeira, como mostra a animação de satélite que pus na página anterior.
> Essa célula é um bom exemplo em relação à conversa que tive aqui quando foi o aviso laranja, na altura mostrei que os modelos tinham instabilidade, movimentos verticais, etc, e que existia o potencial para ocorrerem células isoladas nessa noite e manhã, e depois nada de relevante acabou por ocorrer. A meteorologia é assim, e quando vires alguém armado em campeão cheio de certezas e criticas, chama-o de ignorante pois nada percebe das incertezas da atmosfera. No continente há certas previsões que são bastante difíceis de fazer, mas nas ilhas ainda são mais.
> 
> Curiosamente na noite passada, o GFS de véspera previu de forma quase milimétrica essa célula do vídeo, e efectivamente aconteceu. O que é raro um acerto desses quer na ocorrência quer na localização quer na hora. Mesmo raro.
> ...



onde posso consultar esse modelos?


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2011 às 00:27)

Estas cartas não são publicas para já, mas o modelo é o GFS, podes encontrar as cartas equivalentes em qualquer site que disponibilize o GFS, as cartas que pus são a normalíssima carta de precipitação e do movimento vertical, por exemplo no site wetterzentrale chama-se "700 hPa Vertikalbew"


----------



## icewoman (4 Out 2011 às 00:29)

Vince disse:


> Estas cartas não são publicas para já, mas o modelo é o GFS, podes encontrar as cartas equivalentes em qualquer site que disponibilize o GFS, as cartas que pus são a normalíssima carta de precipitação e do movimento vertical, por exemplo no site wetterzentrale chama-se "700 hPa Vertikalbew"





Obrigada...e desculpe pelas minhas questões (mas estou a tentar aprender).


----------



## Snowy (4 Out 2011 às 02:20)

Boa noite,

Sim, de facto nenhuma previsão consegue ser exacta. Relativamente ao aviso amarelo de ontem para S.Miguel, falhou 24h...a chuva e a trovoada acabam de chegar a PDL....


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2011 às 05:00)

Boas

Acordei com o barulho da chuva... caiu forte por cerca de 10 minutos aqui em Ponta Delgada!
10,6 litros por metro quadrado!

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## ijv (4 Out 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui ja sigo com 
22,9ºC temp
44% humidade

Pelo que o IM preve vamos ter um dia bem quente  28ºC máxima


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2011 às 10:27)

bom dia,

parace que esta foi uma noite de grande instabilidade pela ilha de são miguel, com trovoadas e aguaceiros que foram fortes em algumas localidades, pelas noticias do bom dia açores, existiu umas casas que ficaram inundadas.

durante o dia de hoje (manhã) a linha de instabilidade deverá ainda atingir a ilha terceira.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2011 às 11:38)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia, parace que esta foi uma noite de grande instabilidade pela ilha de são miguel, com trovoadas e aguaceiros que foram fortes em algumas localidades, pelas noticias do bom dia açores, existiu umas casas que ficaram inundadas.



Exactamente, como eu tinha ontem previsto na mensagem que deixei às 18h00.  As celulas mais activas passaram por S.Maria (04h00) e S.Miguel (05h00) durante a madrugada.

Para hoje julgo que o mais "preocupante" pode acontecer na Madeira, com a eventual formação de celulas que se deslocam para norte, a partir da região ao largo das Canárias ... Já a depressão que tem estado a afectar os Açores vai isolar-se e entrar em fase de dissipação, uma vez que vai deixar de ser alimenta por ar frio procedente da circulação subpolar.


----------



## alex vieria (4 Out 2011 às 12:06)

Boa Tarde, céu quase limpo, com nuvens altas e dispersas e névoa de poeira suspensa por causa do ar quente vindo de Marrocos, o Sahara deseja estacionar aqui em pleno mês de outubro...

A temperatura vai bater record hoje...

Temperatura actual: *30,8ºC*
HR: *41%* é meu record do ano!!!
Vento fraco quase nulo.... de S
Sem precipitação...


----------



## alex vieria (4 Out 2011 às 12:18)

A temperatura mínima foi de *23,5ºC*, noites bem tropicais, este ano a sido varias noites acima dos 23ºC, já não me lembro ver tantas e em pleno mês de outubro, devemos estar com um desvio de +5ºC com respeito a media para este mês... e as máx devemos estar mas + 3 - 4 ºC em comparação com um mês normal de outubro... Mas que saudades do tempo mais fresco, já mete nojo este verão que já é quase eterno....


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2011 às 12:40)

*31,6ºC* às 11h UTC no Funchal!


----------



## icewoman (4 Out 2011 às 12:43)

Para hoje julgo que o mais"preocupante"[/B] [/COLOR]pode acontecer na Madeira, com a eventual formação de celulas que se deslocam para norte, a partir da região ao largo das Canárias ... Já a depressão que tem estado a afectar os Açores vai isolar-se e entrar em fase de dissipação, uma vez que vai deixar de ser alimenta por ar frio procedente da circulação subpolar.
__________________



Não vejo nada de preocupante nos modelos...esta a referir se a trovoadas/precipitação, ??inclusive as previsoes sao de bom tempo...


----------



## ijv (4 Out 2011 às 13:24)

Significa entao que logo e durante a noite vamos ter actividade e percipitação pela madeira, bem hoje estou meio baralhado com isto desculpem podem me esplicar melhor as condiçoes


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2011 às 13:25)

E enquanto na Madeira se torra, nos Açores o ambiente é bem mais fresco.
Todas as EMAs do arquipélago rondam os 20-23ºC.

O observatório Afonso Chaves, em Ponta Delgada, registou das 10h às 11h, 18mm de precipitação.

Imagem da webcam de Santa Maria:


----------



## alex vieria (4 Out 2011 às 13:53)

Com a chegada de nuvens altas vindo de Sul a temperatura deu um tombo...

céu tipo em névoa e o sol parece alaranjado....

A temperatura baixo para 28,1ºC
Hr: 68% a humidade subiu e muito....

Estas nuvens estão associadas a uma instabilidade que existe sobre canárias.


----------



## icewoman (4 Out 2011 às 14:16)

Alex isso quer dizer que vamos ter precipitação e trovoadas?  pelos modelos não vejo nada, nem no IM...nem nos valores de cape e LI.

vamos ser atingidos por alguma celula?


----------



## alex vieria (4 Out 2011 às 14:23)

icewoman disse:


> Alex isso quer dizer que vamos ter precipitação e trovoadas?  pelos modelos não vejo nada, nem no IM...nem nos valores de cape e LI.
> 
> vamos ser atingidos por alguma celula?



A probabilidade é baixa mas existe... temos que ver a deslocação da instabilidade de Canárias e ver se existe uma interação com a inestabilidade mas a norte da Ilha da Madeira o seja os restos de instabilidade que afecto os Açores... Mas vamos lá ver, mas penso que por agora não se espera nada de relavante, vamos ver as próximas horas ditas interações, temos que olhar de vez em quando as imagens de satalite para fazer seguimento...


----------



## icewoman (4 Out 2011 às 14:26)

alex vieria disse:


> A probabilidade é baixa mas existe... temos que ver a deslocação da instabilidade de Canárias e ver se existe uma interação com a inestabilidade mas a norte da Ilha da Madeira o seja os restos de instabilidade que afecto os Açores... Mas vamos lá ver, mas penso que por agora não se espera nada de relavante, vamos ver as próximas horas ditas interações, temos que olhar de vez em quando as imagens de satalite para fazer seguimento...





Se tal acontecer penso que já estará em fase de enfraquecimento....ou existe a possibilidade de ganhar mais actividade?

dentro das proximas horas , tipo até as 19h já podemos tirar conclusoes?


----------



## alex vieria (4 Out 2011 às 14:29)

icewoman disse:


> Se tal acontecer penso que já estará em fase de enfraquecimento....ou existe a possibilidade de ganhar mais actividade?
> 
> dentro das proximas horas , tipo até as 19h já podemos tirar conclusoes?



Sim, devemos considerar um desgate das instabilidades, mas se existir uma interação entre elas poderá reativar... mas a probabilidade é baixa... lá para o final da tarde haverá mais certezas, faz seguimento no satelite... para veres as evoluções, existe um grupo de nuvens potencias para precipitação mas ainda estão muita afastadas devem estar pelo menos uns 300km de distância...


----------



## LMCG (4 Out 2011 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde,

Esta noite cairam 37 mm no meu quintal aqui junto da Universidade, quando cheguei à EDA vi os estragos, pedras do tamanho de meloas arrastadas estrada abaixo, mal se via a estrada em alguns sítios.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2011 às 14:31)

icewoman disse:


> Alex isso quer dizer que vamos ter precipitação e trovoadas?  pelos modelos não vejo nada, nem no IM...nem nos valores de cape e LI.
> 
> vamos ser atingidos por alguma celula?



Apesar dos valores de CAPE e LI serem bastante generosos, há outras variáveis que não estão tão famosas. É o caso da humidade relativa em altura, essencial para o desenvolvimento das células.
Quer-me parecer que à Madeira só chegarão os "cadáveres" das células que se formarão a sudoeste, ou seja, apenas nuvens altas.

------------------------

Entretanto uma noticia sobre o mau tempo na ilha de São Miguel, Açores:



> *Chuva obriga a realojamento na Fajã de Cima, ilha de S. Miguel*
> 
> A Câmara Municipal de Ponta Delgada anunciou o realojamento temporário de uma família da Fajã de Cima, cuja casa ficou danificada pela forte precipitação registada hoje de madrugada na ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2011 às 14:44)

*Açores: Mar faz desaparecer areia na Praia Formosa (S.Maria)*






O mau tempo que se sentir, nas últimas horas, no Grupo Oriental acabou por provocar diversos estragos nas ilhas de S. Miguel e Santa Maria. Na maior ilha açoriana, conforme este jornal já deu nota, registaram-se várias inundações em algumas residências, provocando avultados prejuízos, enquanto algumas artérias também ficaram cobertas de água, tal foi o caudal de chuva que caiu na noite de ontem.
Em Santa Maria, e segundo alguns relatos (conforme a foto documenta), a areia da Praia Formosa desapareceu, sendo coberta por mar, devido à agitação marítima verificada no local. Nas redes sociais, principalmente no Facebook, os cibernautas reclamam por intervenções nas zonas, mostrando-se preocupados com situações similares que possam ocorrer ao longo do Inverno, as quais poderão colocar em causa o futuro de uma das praias mais conhecidas dos Açores.

Foto: Carlos Silva (Facebook)

Fonte: Jornal Diário


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2011 às 14:49)

*Açores: Mau tempo provoca estragos em S. Miguel*






A forte chuva que caiu em S. Miguel na noite de ontem na ilha de S. Miguel provocou estragos em residências na cidade de Ponta Delgada. Com efeito, o caudal de água verificado acabou por obrigar à intervenção dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponta Delgada, registando-se avultados prejuízos em moradias, nomeadamente no Caminho da Levada. A chuva arrastou muita lama que entrou em algumas casas, havendo quem tenha perdido quase a totalidade dos seus bens.
Também algumas artérias da maior cidade açoriana ficaram praticamente intransitáveis, condicionando em muito, esta manhã, o normal fluir do trânsito. Apesar do Instituto de Meteorologia prever que a chuva se irá manter ao longo da manhã, nos grupos Central e Oriental, a verdade é que, neste momento, em S. Miguel regista-se uma melhoria no estado do tempo.

Fonte: Jornal Diário


----------



## fablept (4 Out 2011 às 15:00)

LMCG disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Esta noite cairam 37 mm no meu quintal aqui junto da Universidade, quando cheguei à EDA vi os estragos, pedras do tamanho de meloas arrastadas estrada abaixo, mal se via a estrada em alguns sítios.
> 
> Luís Guilherme.



Registei 31.2mm enquanto a estação no aeroporto (dados do Ogimet) registou 33mm, o pico na minha estação foi pelas 6h com um rain rate de 150mm/h. Acordei várias vezes com a trovoada, deve ter passado mesmo por cima da cidade..


----------



## jonhfx (4 Out 2011 às 15:18)

Boa tarde.
Depois de a temperatura ter chegado aos 28,3º c por volta das 13horas acabou de dar um "trambolhão"  para uns agradáveis 23ºC.




Gerofil disse:


> *Açores: Mau tempo provoca estragos em S. Miguel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ao olhar para essa foto pensava que o mau tempo era na Madeira, porque a foto da reportagem é na marginal da vila da Calheta, Madeira:


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2011 às 15:25)

Pois, por vezes os jornais fazem isso, usam imagens de arquivo para ilustrar notícias sem sequer indicarem o facto. 
Aqui há uns tempos vi num jornal qualquer uma imagem de monções na Índia a ilustrar chuva em Portugal. Quando há tornados também é prática corrente ilustrarem com um tornado qualquer que lhes apareça sem informarem as pessoas que não se trata de uma foto do evento noticiado. Péssima prática.


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Out 2011 às 16:10)

Boas

Podiam fazer um contrato com o Meteoalerta e nós mandávamos sempre imagens fresquinhas do mau tempo no País e não só 

Abraços


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2011 às 16:46)

desculpem o off tópico, mas alguém me pode informar porque não consigo aceder às imagens das web cam do climaat?

de primeiro pensei que fosse do internet explorer, mas afinal qualquer browser que use não consigo aceder.


----------



## icewoman (4 Out 2011 às 22:00)

Afinal alguém sabe se vamos ser atingidos por alguma da celulas vindas de canarias?  no imapwheater parece que vem direito á madeira?

vamos ter precipitacao e trovoadas na madrugada?


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2011 às 22:19)

icewoman disse:


> Afinal alguém sabe se vamos ser atingidos por alguma da celulas vindas de canarias?  no imapwheater parece que vem direito á madeira?
> 
> vamos ter precipitacao e trovoadas na madrugada?



Olá, nota-se que ao longo do tempo já tens aprendido umas coisas da área, mas continuas a fazer muitas perguntas que muitas vezes ninguém pode responder, às vezes é quase como perguntar qual vão ser os números do euromilhões.
Nestas ocasiões em que existe possibilidade de instabilidade temos que fazer nowcasting, acompanhar o satélite por exemplo:  http://sat24.com/en/ce

À primeira vista dá ideia que não chegarão à Madeira, mas se alguma célula lá chegar, à partida também não é propriamente motivo de muitas preocupações.


----------



## icewoman (4 Out 2011 às 23:11)

Vince disse:


> Olá, nota-se que ao longo do tempo já tens aprendido umas coisas da área, mas continuas a fazer muitas perguntas que muitas vezes ninguém pode responder, às vezes é quase como perguntar qual vão ser os números do euromilhões.
> Nestas ocasiões em que existe possibilidade de instabilidade temos que fazer nowcasting, acompanhar o satélite por exemplo:  http://sat24.com/en/ce
> 
> À primeira vista dá ideia que não chegarão à Madeira, mas se alguma célula lá chegar, à partida também não é propriamente motivo de muitas preocupações.



peço desculpa pelas perguntas que parecem ser incovinientes..apenas pensei que este fosse um local de inter ajuda e que por isso tinhamos á vontade ..em colocar questoes ate que parecam descabidas...nao voltarei a faze lo e serei apenas mera acompanhante do forum.penso que la chegarei sozinha


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Ainda em relação à noite passada, no que se refere aos Açores, achei que o IM tardou demasiado tempo em prever a ocorrência de precipitação forte e trovoadas para o Grupo Oriental (aviso amarelo por volta das 04h00 da madrugada), isto mesmo depois do NHC ter colocado um Invest no arquipélago durante várias horas no dia de ontem ...
Relativamente a esta noite, eu penso que a instabilidade pode *aproximar-se* bastante do Arquipélago da Madeira, mas apenas já só pelo final da madrugada ...

*Hazores*, o link funciona?


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2011 às 23:49)

icewoman disse:


> peço desculpa pelas perguntas que parecem ser incovinientes..apenas pensei que este fosse um local de inter ajuda e que por isso tinhamos á vontade ..em colocar questoes ate que parecam descabidas...nao voltarei a faze lo e serei apenas mera acompanhante do forum.penso que la chegarei sozinha



Não são perguntas inconvenientes, estamos aqui todos para aprender, faz as perguntas que te apetecer, mas por vezes em meteorologia não aparece ninguém a responder porque ninguém sabe a resposta, há certas situações em que só acompanhando o satélite por exemplo é que temos respostas 
Se fosse mesmo tudo previsível, provavelmente não existiria esta comunidade sequer.


----------



## ijv (5 Out 2011 às 00:32)

Eu por ex: estou aqui para aprender, Gostava muito de poder chagar aqui ver um modelo qualquer e poder dizer alguma previsão 
Vamos esperar para ver


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2011 às 00:45)

boa noite,

uma noite muito agradável, é como o tempo está aqui na ilha terceira, sem nuvens e sem vento a temperatura é que nos faz lembrar que o verão já acabou.

*gerofil*, já respondi

Alguém dos Açores viu o telejornal da rtp-açores? é que passaram as imagens da trovoada da madeira (do video colocado no forum pelo jonhfx)  como se fosse em são miguel  até se ouvia os galos cantar e tudo...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2011 às 01:20)

Hazores disse:


> Alguém dos Açores viu o telejornal da rtp-açores? é que passaram as imagens da trovoada da madeira (do video colocado no forum pelo jonhfx)  como se fosse em são miguel  até se ouvia os galos cantar e tudo...



Excelente apanhado 

Telejornal dos Açores (a partir de 26mn45s)


----------



## fablept (5 Out 2011 às 05:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Ainda em relação à noite passada, no que se refere aos Açores, achei que o IM tardou demasiado tempo em prever a ocorrência de precipitação forte e trovoadas para o Grupo Oriental (aviso amarelo por volta das 04h00 da madrugada), isto mesmo depois do NHC ter colocado um Invest no arquipélago durante várias horas no dia de ontem ...
> 
> (...)



O problema Gerofil, é que numa semana já são duas situações em que o IM lança incorrectamente os avisos para os Açores.. sobre a situação do mar da semana passada, qualquer pessoa com dois olhos olhava para o mar e verificava que estava muito perigoso, ninguem de S.Miguel na área foi capaz de avisar o IM( falta de comunicação? )? O IM não foi capaz de verificar os dados da boia? E depois são os critérios de emissão de avisos do IM, enquanto uma ondulação de 6 metros nos Açores é considerado normal (verde), no continente/Madeira é alerta vermelho.. um pescador nos Açores com ondulação de 6 metros é caso normal, mas no continente/Madeira deve evitar ao máximo a ida ao mar Mas hei-de abrir um tópico sobre "critérios de avisos do IM"..

Continuando a fuga ao tópico (desculpem lá), não sei se os restantes membros açorianos recordam-se do dia de Natal de 1996..foi nesse dia em que vi um barco a ser literalmente enrolado pelas ondas junto à marina de PDL (só encontrei *estas fotos* desse dia, se tiverem as imagens da RTP ou fotos que partilhem no forum, pois são impressionantes).


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2011 às 12:01)

Arquipélago dos Açores (Grupos Central e Oriental): Aviso amarelo (IM) por possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, e trovoadas, frequentes e dispersas.


----------



## ijv (5 Out 2011 às 12:05)

Boa tarde,


Por aqui 
Temp actual 26.6º
Humidade 42%
Temp max 27.6º
Temp min 20.4º
Vento SW 6.1kmh
Ceu azul, a vista daqui para o Funchal esta muito fixe, parece tudo branco :


----------



## Snowy (5 Out 2011 às 14:00)

Boa tarde,

De onde estou tenho uma vista um pouco estranha do ceu...a oeste ceu azul, a sul, nem vejo o mar que está coberto por uma nevoa clara (não sei se se poderá chamar nevoeiro, os especialistas que me corrigem  )

Quanto às falhas do IM, tbm achei estranho, não é costumo, e de facto eu própria naquele dia quando sai de casa e olhei para o mar disse logo a minha filha "olha o mar, isso não vai correr bem hoje..." Portanto continuava alerta "verde" e todos viram o que foi.

Quanto ao Natal de 96, lembro-me como se fosse ontem...noite Natal fechados em casa que não se podia sair a rua, contentores na marina, pesqueiros encalhados no muro do clube naval etc. Acho que o facto de ter sido Natal tbm teve alguma influencia para muita gente olhar para o "lado" para nao se tomar os devidos cuidados pois apesar de nao existir previsões exactas, facto é que me recordo perfeitamente de um amigo meu me ter mostrado cartas meteorologicas que tinha recebido de França uns dias antes (ele era marítimo) e ele ficou todo chateado porque ninguém no porto ou na marina o levava a serio e só lhe diziam "isso aqui é oas Açores, essas coisas passam ao lado!" Escusado será dizer com que tromba ficaram alguns quando quase perderam os seus barcos....


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2011 às 15:12)

boa tarde,

dia de sol aqui pela ilha terceira... mas com algum vento. Temperatura muito agradável...


----------



## Snowy (5 Out 2011 às 15:45)

Em PDL está mesmo um dia de sol agradável também, mas o céu está branco e não consigo ver o mar  Também não me parece que irá chover esta tarde


----------



## alex vieria (5 Out 2011 às 18:43)

Boa tarde, Céu Limpo com algumas nuvens altas...

O tempo quente mantem-se...

Temp. actual: 28,8ºC
HR: 70%
Vento fraco de SSE


----------



## Snowy (5 Out 2011 às 20:30)

Depois de um lindo dia de sol, acho que vamos ter alguma chuvinha por aqui. Como não sou grande perita a ler cartas meteorológicas ainda, deduzo pelos instrumentos básicos que disponho: O chão da minha cozinha está frio e húmido


----------



## Hazores (5 Out 2011 às 22:20)

boa noite,

nos próximos dias, nas costas sul do arquipelago, vamos ter, para mim, o pior cenário possível, nublinas e nevoeiro
nas costas viradas a norte o céu deve.se apresentar pouco nublado

a humidade deverá andar em todo o arquipélago acima dos 90%


----------



## Hazores (6 Out 2011 às 13:13)

boa tarde,
nublinas pela manhã, agora o céu apresenta-se quase sem nuvens, temperatura nos 22ºC e humidade nos 94%


----------



## LMCG (7 Out 2011 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde,

O dia está maravilhoso, sem nuvens! Já ontem esteve praticamente limpo... Não me lembro de dias assim aqui em Ponta Delgada.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Snowy (7 Out 2011 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

Está de facto um dia lindo em PDL  A névoa continua sobre mar e em terra o céu está incrivelmente limpo. Realmente não me lembro da última vez que vi um céu sem nuvens aqui, é uma raridade tão grande que para mim até vejo isso como um fenómeno incomum


----------



## rossby (7 Out 2011 às 18:12)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Está de facto um dia lindo em PDL  A névoa continua sobre mar e em terra o céu está incrivelmente limpo. Realmente não me lembro da última vez que vi um céu sem nuvens aqui, é uma raridade tão grande que para mim até vejo isso como um fenómeno incomum



Concordo. Uma situação verdadeiramente rara aqui em S. Miguel


----------



## Hazores (7 Out 2011 às 20:36)

pela terceira foi igual a são miguel, céu limpo todo o dia.
agora ao anoitecer o céu estava com umas cores espetaculares, mas já eram tons de outono, mas o melhor eram 3 ou 4 nuvens lenticulares que estavam da cor de fogo.
espero que hoje durante a noite não se "forre" de nuvens como aconteceu ontem, para puder ver a chuva de meteors prevista para amanhã.


----------



## LMCG (7 Out 2011 às 21:16)

Boa noite,

Aqui ficam 3 fotos raras de São Miguel... uma tirada de São Roque em direcção à Barrosa e as restantes da Barrosa em direcção ao Pico da Vara e Sete Cidades.

PS: Fotos tiradas entre as 18h-19h, temperatura na Barrosa ~17ºC, em Ponta Delgada ~23ºC.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (7 Out 2011 às 21:52)

Boa noite,

Aqui ficam 3 fotos raras de São Miguel (vamos ver se é desta)... uma tirada de São Roque em direcção à Barrosa e as restantes da Barrosa em direcção ao Pico da Vara e Sete Cidades.

PS: Fotos tiradas entre as 18h-19h, temperatura na Barrosa ~17ºC, em Ponta Delgada ~23ºC.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## AJC (8 Out 2011 às 13:14)

Óptimas fotos! Realmente tem feito um tempo nunca antes visto por cá.

De momento o "verão" continua pelos Açores.  Temperatura a rondar os 24ºC neste momento.

Câmaras do projecto Climaat:

*Ponta Delgada:*






*Horta:*






*Velas:*


----------



## Snowy (8 Out 2011 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,

Lindas fotos LMCG  Nem parece um céu tipico dos Açores 

Hoje está parecido...Outubro está a surpreender-me.


----------



## fablept (8 Out 2011 às 21:25)

Excelentes fotos LMCG!

Belo dia para ir à Lagoa do Fogo, quando fui em Abril deste ano, não conseguia ver mais que 10metros de distancia

Mais um excelente dia em S.Miguel, não me importo nada de ter uns dias com tempestade alternados com uns dias como o de hoje


----------



## Snowy (10 Out 2011 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,

Continuamos com um lindo dia de sol em PDL 

Mas parece que o Outono regressa na próxima 5ª feira. Já vou aprendendo a decifrar alguma coisa


----------



## LMCG (10 Out 2011 às 14:42)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Continuamos com um lindo dia de sol em PDL
> 
> Mas parece que o Outono regressa na próxima 5ª feira. Já vou aprendendo a decifrar alguma coisa



Boa tarde,

Não se compara com quinta, sexta e sábado da semana passada, mas sim, está bastante agradável.
Espero que amanhã se mantenha assim pois tenho trabalho no planalto dos Graminhais... o clima lá é um pouco agreste!

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## AJC (10 Out 2011 às 20:40)

Boa noite! De momento em PDL uma noite calma, com pouco vento e com a temperatura a rondar os 22ºC.



LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Não se compara com quinta, sexta e sábado da semana passada, mas sim, está bastante agradável.
> Espero que amanhã se mantenha assim pois tenho trabalho no planalto dos Graminhais... o clima lá é um pouco agreste!
> ...



Por falar em Graminhais, sabe se o parque eólico já está em funcionamento? É que já não vou para esses lados à algum tempo e da última vez vi que as torres já estavam todas montadas.


----------



## LMCG (11 Out 2011 às 01:31)

AJC disse:


> Boa noite! De momento em PDL uma noite calma, com pouco vento e com a temperatura a rondar os 22ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> Por falar em Graminhais, sabe se o parque eólico já está em funcionamento? É que já não vou para esses lados à algum tempo e da última vez vi que as torres já estavam todas montadas.



Boa noite,

Trata-se de uma instalação complexa com diferentes ‘timings’. Alguns equipamentos/sistemas já se encontram em fase de comissionamento e testes no local, chamam-se a isso ensaios SAT ou seja “Site Acceptance Testing”, enquanto outros encontram-se por instalar, alguns ainda na fase pré FAT - “Factory Acceptance Testing”, ou seja ainda por testar em fábrica.
Por exemplo as torres estão já nos SAT, por isso não se admire se passar por lá e ver pás a rodar. Em contrapartida para lhe dar o exemplo oposto, só para a semana que vem é que vou à fábrica assistir aos ensaios de recepção do transformador (10 MVA) da subestação (60/30 kV).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (11 Out 2011 às 22:03)

Boa noite,

Tal como previa é difícil apanhar bom tempo nos Graminhais.
Esta tarde o vento esteve fraco mas os aguaceiros e o frio foram uma constante.
Sigo com temperatura amena aqui em Ponta Delgada, 21.9 ºC e 93% de humidade.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2011 às 18:46)

Regresso do tempo instável ao Arquipélago dos Açores, com períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros ...







ImapWether (17h30_UTC)


----------



## Snowy (12 Out 2011 às 21:39)

Pois é...os lindos dias acabaram e pelo pouco que percebi ao ver os mapas e as cartas, não voltam tão depressa.


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2011 às 22:52)

boa noite!

pelo menos, ao que tudo indica, a humidade vai descer o que é muito bom


----------



## alex vieria (13 Out 2011 às 00:33)

Boa noite, tudo leva indicar que teremos novidades de precipitação em algures entre os dias 20 e 24 de Outubro, se visualiza acumulações assinaláveis para esses dias, teremos um rosário de várias baixas pressões a passar pela Ilha. Mas atenção o distanciamento é de 180h portanto, está situação poderá mudar, mas dita tendência já estão a ser sinalizadas por alguns modelos a uns três dias atrás, e continuam a manter… vamos lá ver…

Nos próximos dias teremos dias com intervalos de nuvens não se descarta alguns aguaceiros fracos nas encostas viradas a Norte, com máx entre 26ºC e 24ºC as mínimas deverão ficar em torno dos 18ºC - 20ºC, ou seja o tempo será agradável, o vento se intensificará em meio da próxima semana  lá para 4ºf, com tendência de W...

Temp atual: 20,3ºC
HR: 71%
Vento fraco com rajadas de 21,3km/h de W
Sem precipitação
Céu com intervalos de nuvens...


----------



## ijv (13 Out 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia ,
Hoje ja esta uma manha bem fresquinha quando sai de casa estava
14ºC
ja começa a ficar fresquinho
Minima de 13.7ºC as 06:06


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2011 às 13:03)

Tempo muito instável nos Açores: depois de uma manhã de chuva pelo Grupo Central, uma superfície frontal fria vai atravessar o Grupo Oriental durante a tarde. Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Hazores (13 Out 2011 às 13:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Tempo muito instável nos Açores: depois de uma manhã de chuva pelo Grupo Central, uma superfície frontal fria vai atravessar o Grupo Oriental durante a tarde. Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.



pela zona oeste da ilha terceira o céu já apresenta-se com boas abertas e com muita humidade.
As condições são relativamente calmas, a chuva não foi significativa, segundo o IM nem chegou a 1mm.

já nas restantes ilhas do grupo central não foi assim, chuveu com alguma intensidade durante a madrugada e manhã, por exemplo no pico foram registados 10 mm.


----------



## icewoman (13 Out 2011 às 13:48)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa noite, tudo leva indicar que teremos novidades de precipitação em algures entre os dias 20 e 24 de Outubro, se visualiza acumulações assinaláveis para esses dias, teremos um rosário de várias baixas pressões a passar pela Ilha. Mas atenção o distanciamento é de 180h portanto, está situação poderá mudar, mas dita tendência já estão a ser sinalizadas por alguns modelos a uns três dias atrás, e continuam a manter… vamos lá ver…
> 
> Nos próximos dias teremos dias com intervalos de nuvens não se descarta alguns aguaceiros fracos nas encostas viradas a Norte, com máx entre 26ºC e 24ºC as mínimas deverão ficar em torno dos 18ºC - 20ºC, ou seja o tempo será agradável, o vento se intensificará em meio da próxima semana  lá para 4ºf, com tendência de W...
> 
> ...


----------



## AJC (13 Out 2011 às 17:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Tempo muito instável nos Açores: depois de uma manhã de chuva pelo Grupo Central, uma superfície frontal fria vai atravessar o Grupo Oriental durante a tarde. Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.



Até que agora está agradável. Abertas e temperatura a rondar os 24ºC em Ponta Delgada.

Weathercam:


----------



## Snowy (13 Out 2011 às 18:10)

Boa tarde,

Tivemos uma tarde acinzentada em PDL mas neste momento estamos com um fim de tarde bastante agradável e com sol.


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2011 às 15:38)

quando o aviso saiu a ribeira junta da minha casa corrida, há coisas fantásticas não há?!



Ponta Delgada ,  14 de Outubro de 2011 

Protecção Civil: mau tempo para os grupos Central e Oriental 

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, a instabilidade atmosférica associada ao desenvolvimento de um vale em altitude, favorece a formação de nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical e a ocorrência de aguaceiros localizados e pontualmente fortes.

Nestas condições prevê-se

Para o Grupo Central:

Precipitação, no período entre as 14h00UTC de 14/OUT/2011 e as 00h00UTC de 15/OUT/2011.

Para o Grupo Oriental:

Precipitação, no período entre as 14h00UTC de 14/OUT/2011 e as 00h00UTC de 15/OUT/2011.

O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.

Recomenda-se particularmente aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação.

Mais informação em, www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/entidades/srcte-srpcba


----------



## AJC (14 Out 2011 às 15:52)

Parece que as coisas para o grupo central estão a aquecer...

*Chuva forte provoca inundações na Terceira e isolamento de fajãs em S.Jorge*

A chuva intensa que atingiu, esta sexta-feira, o grupo central do arquipélago dos Açores provocou inundações na ilha Terceira e o isolamento de algumas fajãs na ilha de São Jorge, disse fonte da Protecção Civil.

"Houve pequenas inundações nas freguesias dos Biscoitos, Agualva e Altares devido à subida dos caudais das ribeiras e dificuldade de trânsito em algumas artérias, mas já se encontram normalizadas", especifica um comunicado daquela força de socorro.

As chuvas provocaram também derrocadas na ilha de São Jorge que cortaram as estradas de acesso às fajãs dos Cubres e Santo Cristo, enquanto a queda de uma ponte cortou o acesso à Fajã dos Vimes e a ponte para a Fajã de São João ameaça ruir.

A Protecção Civil adianta, no comunicado, que as condições normais de circulação deverão estar repostas até ao final do dia.

Na Agualva, no concelho da Praia da Vitória, na ilha Terceira, gerou-se, segundo o presidente da junta de freguesia, Noé Cota, "algum pânico pela memória das cheias e derrocadas de 15 de Dezembro de 2009" que afectaram gravemente meia centena de habitações e provocaram um morto.

"Desta vez, felizmente, foram apenas algumas pedras que vieram para a rua principal devido a alguns muros que ruíram e foram arrastados pela água", salientou o autarca.

Noé Cota acrescentou que "não há qualquer perigo de vida nem para os bens materiais".

Depois das inundações de 2009 a principal ribeira da freguesia foi sujeita a obras de requalificação que demonstraram "aguentar, pelo menos neste caso, com o volume de água", referiu à Lusa o vereador Paulo Messias.

(Jornal de Noticias)

Dá para ver que em Angra e nas Velas continua a chover com bastante intensidade...

Angra do Heroísmo:






Velas:






Ponta Delgada (neste momento abertas e aguaceiros pontuais)


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2011 às 16:06)

Tal como foi referido pelo AJC, mais uma vez a zona norte da ilha terceira foi afectada pelo mau tempo

fica aqui a noticia:

Os moradores da freguesia da Agualva, concelho da da Praia da Vitória, ilha Terceira, voltaram a viver o medo do dia 15 de dezembro de 2009. Fortes enxurradas alagaram o centro da localidade, esta madrugada.




 Segundo o ditado, "Depois da tempestade vem a bonança". Para os agualvenses, quase dois anos depois da tempestade vem... outra tempestade.

A chuva forte começou a cair por volta das duas da madrugada, mas foi às 8h20 desta manhã que se intensificaram, de forma a desenterrar um episódio que, a pouco e pouco, começava a fazer parte do baú das recordações.

A ribeira não transbordou na zona crítica da freguesia, a Rua do Saco mas, das canadas agrícolas a ela perpendiculares, muitas pedras foram trazidas pela rua, consequência de derrocadas.

Noé Cota, presidente da junta de Freguesia da Agualva, garante que não há vidas nem habitações em risco, mas admite que a situação, agora controlada, chegou a ser muito preocupante.

Os moradores, à medida que limpavam alguma água que lhe entraou em casa, iam culpando as Secretarias da Agricultura e do Ambientes, responsáveis pelas obra de intervenção.



Maria Odete Pereira regressou do trabalho depois de perceber que a situação era preocupante, mas rapidamente concluiu que, comparativamente a 2009, alguma água no rés-do-chão era um problema de fácil resolução.

Os habitantes da Agualva viveram dois anos em sobressalto. Temiam a possibilidade de repetição daquele dia 15 de dezembro, em 2009. Hoje foi o dia!



Tatiana Ourique para o Multimédia RTP/A



Reportagem de vídeo de Victor Alves no Jornal da Tarde.


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2011 às 16:09)

fica aqui o vídeo das noticias da rtp-açores

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/74Aq3fWOgM7n4idroskD"]http://videos.sapo.pt/74Aq3fWOgM7n4idroskD[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/9zqgaD0ZNrdQp4iJO3NO"]Agualva:derrocadas assustam - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2011 às 16:14)

Mais uma notícia sobre o mau tempo nos Açores



> Açores
> 
> 
> Chuva intensa provoca inundações na Terceira e derrocadas em S.Jorge
> ...


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2011 às 16:24)

Comunicado da Protecção Cívil



> Ponta Delgada ,  14 de Outubro de 2011
> 
> Protecção Civil nos locais afectados pelo mau tempo
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2011 às 16:26)

Acompanhamento da situação _on line_:

ImapWeather Satrep


----------



## icewoman (14 Out 2011 às 16:52)

Boa tarde,


Sem querer parecer que é uma critica ao IM, essa situação ocorrida nos Açores não merecia um alerta laranja?


----------



## AJC (14 Out 2011 às 17:46)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> Sem querer parecer que é uma critica ao IM, essa situação ocorrida nos Açores não merecia um alerta laranja?



O merecer merecia, não sei do que estão, ou estavam à espera...


----------



## AJC (14 Out 2011 às 17:48)

Estado das ribeiras em S. Jorge:


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2011 às 18:01)

Chuvas torrenciais destroem pontes em fajãs de S. Jorge:

http://www.acorestube.com/video/6643/Chuva-faz-estragos-em-São-Jorge


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2011 às 18:25)

neste momento o vento sopra moderado de nordeste. na zona oeste da ilha a chuva já parou e o caudal da ribeira já diminui bastante.
devido ainda à grande instabilidade atmosférica verificada é possivel em algumas zonas ainda ocorrerem aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2011 às 00:40)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Sem querer parecer que é uma critica ao IM, essa situação ocorrida nos Açores não merecia um alerta laranja?



Como todos sabem, eu que não sou propriamente de embarcar em criticas fáceis, normalmente até as combato, mas também me parece que ultimamente andam a falhar demais, alguma coisa não está a funcionar bem nos Açores.


----------



## Snowy (15 Out 2011 às 01:30)

Boa noite

Agora está a chover em PDL...

Realmente o IM dos Açores anda a falhar muito. Mas não creio que seja por falta de competência nem desleixo de certeza. Aposto que isto já serão efeitos dos "cortes" que há uns tempos ouvi falar que estavam a acontecer aqui no IM... Não sei bem, mas da próxima que encontrar alguém do IM pergunto mesmo. Mas o mais provável é mesmo ser consequência de alguma poupança...graças a Deus que a Protecção Civil é da competência regional e que, pelo menos até hoje e tanto quanto sei, nunca se poupou na segurança da população apesar dos apertos, porque se começam a cortar aí também, este país perdeu todo e qualquer valor em nome da dívida! Valha-me Deus...


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2011 às 01:56)

boa noite,

neste momento na zona oeste da ilha terceira o vento sopra com muita intensidade.

em são miguel também já se registam algumas ocorrências  



> Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que cerca das 19H07 ocorreu um pequeno deslizamento de terras na zona do Pilar da Bretanha, concelho de Ponta Delgada, ficando a situação resolvida pelas 20H30.
> 
> Pelas 19H30 a zona de Capelas, Além Capelas e Santa Bárbara foram atingidas por aguaceiros fortes e localizados que provocaram inundações e deslizamentos de taludes para as vias.
> 
> ...



em relação à questão dos alertas esta noticia fala por si, está a negrito o alerta foi lançado às 13h40, as ocorrencias na ilha terceira e são jorge ocorrem de manhã


----------



## alex vieria (15 Out 2011 às 02:13)

Será o famoso radar meteorológico que servirá toda a Região Autonoma da Ilha da Madeira, no pico do Facho a uns 515 mts de alt. na Ilha do Porto Santo???

Alguém sabe responder o que é essa estrutura???


----------



## LMCG (15 Out 2011 às 03:05)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 8,4 mm nas últimas 2h aqui em Ponta Delgada.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## fablept (15 Out 2011 às 04:38)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> neste momento na zona oeste da ilha terceira o vento sopra com muita intensidade.
> 
> ...



Então foi por essa razão que o quartel dos bombeiros em PDL lançou as sirenes por volta das 20h. O IM já retirou o aviso verde e voltou a meter aviso laranja até amanhã às 15h para o grupo Oriental..

Neste momente já não chove em Ponta Delgada, vi alguma trovoada ao longe mas passou ao lado da cidade..

@LMCG, tens a estação com dados disponiveis online?


----------



## ijv (15 Out 2011 às 10:22)

alex vieria disse:


> Será o famoso radar meteorológico que servirá toda a Região Autonoma da Ilha da Madeira, no pico do Facho a uns 515 mts de alt. na Ilha do Porto Santo???
> 
> Alguém sabe responder o que é essa estrutura???



Crio que nao seja o famoso radar, pois no porto santo existem muitas antenas militares. Ja la estive a muito anos e esse" radar" ja la existia.
Creio que o famoso radar ira ser construído no dia 31 de Fevereiro


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2011 às 13:07)

alex vieria disse:


> Alguém sabe responder o que é essa estrutura???



Penso que é um radar que pertence ao aeroporto/navegação aérea, já estava lá há uns anos quando lá fui
Com a actual crise não me parece que tenhamos desenvolvimentos rápidos no que se refere aos radares meteorológicos que estavam em projecto (Arouca e Madeira). Mas espero estar enganado.


----------



## rossby (15 Out 2011 às 15:08)

Snowy disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Agora está a chover em PDL...
> 
> Realmente o IM dos Açores anda a falhar muito. Mas não creio que seja por falta de competência nem desleixo de certeza. Aposto que isto já serão efeitos dos "cortes" que há uns tempos ouvi falar que estavam a acontecer aqui no IM... Não sei bem, mas da próxima que encontrar alguém do IM pergunto mesmo. Mas o mais provável é mesmo ser consequência de alguma poupança...graças a Deus que a Protecção Civil é da competência regional e que, pelo menos até hoje e tanto quanto sei, nunca se poupou na segurança da população apesar dos apertos, porque se começam a cortar aí também, este país perdeu todo e qualquer valor em nome da dívida! Valha-me Deus...



Não querendo minimizar o papel dos meteorologistas, temos que reconhecer que há limites para a predictabilidade dos fenómenos atmosféricos.

Muitas vezes somos tentados a abusar dos modelos numéricos de previsão como se fossem reproduções fieis da realidade. No caso em concreto, trataram-se de aguaceiros fortes e localizados cuja extensão horizontal era certamente inferior a 15 km. Os modelos numéricos como os que o IM utiliza (T1279 do ECMWF) na sua rotina operacional têm resoluções horizontais da ordem dos 16km. A latitude dos Açores essa resolução é cerca de 24 km, ou seja, cerca da dimensão máxima horizontal da ilha Terceira. Isto significa que não seria correcto esperar que este modelo reproduzisse fenómenos de escala tão reduzida.

Por outro lado, os modelos com maior resolução como o MM5, WRF, AROME ou ALADIN são inicializados com modelos de larga escala que filtram as eventuais perturbações de escala inferior a sua resolução. Nestas condições, não é linear que estas perturbações venham depois a aparecer "miraculosamente" nestes modelos de alta resolução.

Não me parece que as falhas que eventualmente se verificaram na previsão destes fenómenos tenham a ver com falta de competência nem de meios económicos. Trata-se apenas de limitações físicas que só com o avanço da ciência e da tecnologia poderão ser um ultrapassadas.


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2011 às 20:22)

rossby disse:


> Não querendo minimizar o papel dos meteorologistas, temos que reconhecer que há limites para a predictabilidade dos fenómenos atmosféricos.
> 
> Muitas vezes somos tentados a abusar dos modelos numéricos de previsão como se fossem reproduções fieis da realidade. No caso em concreto, trataram-se de aguaceiros fortes e localizados cuja extensão horizontal era certamente inferior a 15 km. Os modelos numéricos como os que o IM utiliza (T1279 do ECMWF) na sua rotina operacional têm resoluções horizontais da ordem dos 16km. A latitude dos Açores essa resolução é cerca de 24 km, ou seja, cerca da dimensão máxima horizontal da ilha Terceira. Isto significa que não seria correcto esperar que este modelo reproduzisse fenómenos de escala tão reduzida.
> 
> ...



rossby não acha que um radar meteorológico do IM resolveria em parte esses "problemas técnicos" ?


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2011 às 21:56)

O IM acaba de meter o grupo Oriental em aviso vermelho. Há que ter cuidado.


----------



## Snowy (15 Out 2011 às 21:59)

Acabei agora de ver...desde que vivo aqui nunca me lembro de alerta vermelho a não ser quando o "Gordon" passou por cá....


----------



## Iceberg (15 Out 2011 às 22:12)

Será actividade convectiva de curta duração, embora potencialmente intensa, motivada por aquela massa nebulosa neste momento a SW do grupo oriental.

Não me parece capaz de provocar danos importantes, mas os avisos nunca são de mais, daí o alerta do IM.


----------



## David sf (15 Out 2011 às 22:19)

Santa Maria registou 14,6 mm na última hora, se o IM lançou o alerta vermelho deverá ter razões para o fazer. Não esquecer que o efeito orográfico é muito maior em São Miguel que em Santa Maria, pelo que é preciso estar atento nas próximas horas.


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2011 às 22:20)

Não é freqente o IM lançar alertas vermelhos, mas quem tem vindo acompanhar esta situação a SW do grupo oriental percebe bem o porque deste alerta.

Atenção que chove muito pontualmente e muito localizado, como foi muito bem explicado pelo rossby num dos post anteriores neste seguimento, não interpretem mal este aviso do IM.


----------



## Snowy (15 Out 2011 às 22:39)

A chuva tem mesmo sido muito localizada. Ontem e hoje, em PDL, via-se sol de um lado nuvens de outro...ainda ontem, apanhei uma molhada enorme em São Pedro e 2 min depois, 7 km à frente, na Relva, um lindo sol. Tem sido assim e no entanto ainda a noite passada e perto daqui 2 famílias ficaram desalojadas. Nos Açores é assim, pode estar sol e chover em casa do vizinho  Para mim é fácil dizer que não me assusto porque morro num 2º andar mas para muitos será uma noite de medo sem dormir. Oxalá seja mais precaução que previsão...


----------



## Snowy (15 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Salvo seja!!! MORO e não "morro"


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2011 às 23:28)

esta é a imagem das 10h20m do imap sobre os Açores






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AJC (16 Out 2011 às 00:44)

Vamos esperar que este aviso não passe disso mesmo: um aviso...


----------



## AJC (16 Out 2011 às 00:55)

Em Ponta Delgada apenas rajadas de vento moderado, sem chuva:






Em Vila do Porto (Santa Maria) o cenário já parece mais "molhado"...


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2011 às 01:04)

Em Vila do Porto (Santa Maria) o cenário já parece mais "molhado"...







[/QUOTE]

em santa maria das 18h às 22h tinha chovido aproximadamente 45l/m2

de certeza que está molhada!


----------



## LMCG (16 Out 2011 às 01:05)

fablept disse:


> @LMCG, tens a estação com dados disponiveis online?



Boa noite,

A minha estação é uma WMR200 com ligação a PC mas sem software para disponibilizar dados online.

Sigo com 18.7ºC, 70%HR e rajadas na ordem dos 20 a 30 Km/h.

Relativamente ao aviso vermelho do IM... para que horas é que é esperada a tormenta aqui em Ponta Delgada? Ou será que passa ao lado?

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2011 às 01:21)

Dá-me ideia que o aviso tenha sido lançado por causa desta coisa com aspecto bastante ameaçador que se aproximava do grupo oriental. 
Mas entretanto praticamente se desfez pouco antes de lá chegar. Os tais momentos imprevisíveis da atmosfera de que falava o rossby.


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2011 às 01:22)

O IM acabou de passar o alerta vermelho para amarelo.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2011 às 01:30)

Independentemente do resto, agora que olho com atenção para as imagens de satélite, estou a achar interessante o comportamento da convecção na centro desta depressão, é mais um daqueles sistemas híbridos dos Açores.


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2011 às 01:33)

Vince disse:


> Independentemente do resto, agora que olho com atenção para as imagens de satélite, estou a achar interessante o comportamento da convecção na centro desta depressão, é mais um daqueles sistemas híbridos dos Açores.



Faz lembrar uma depressão tropical, não?


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2011 às 01:40)

Hazores disse:


> Faz lembrar uma depressão tropical, não?



É daquelas situação híbridas, para termos uma verdadeira depressão tropical aquela convecção no centro ou próximo do centro teria que se manter bastante mais tempo, e sabemos que raramente isso acaba por acontecer. Mas também sabemos que é precisamente nesta altura do ano em que é mais provável que isso possa acontecer.


----------



## LMCG (16 Out 2011 às 01:42)

Vince disse:


> Independentemente do resto, agora que olho com atenção para as imagens de satélite, estou a achar curioso o comportamento da convecção na centro desta depressão.



Qual é o seu palpite sobre o que pode acontecer? E quando?

Sigo com 18.9ºC, 69%HR, e rajadas entre 20 e 30 Km/h.

Obrigado,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2011 às 01:57)

Vince disse:


> Mas entretanto praticamente se desfez pouco antes de lá chegar. Os tais momentos imprevisíveis da atmosfera de que falava o rossby.



Sim, e o IM passou o aviso a amarelo.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2011 às 02:08)

LMCG disse:


> Qual é o seu palpite sobre o que pode acontecer? E quando?
> .



Aparentemente tudo tranquilo sem stress, é só necessário acompanhar no satélite  a depressão, a ver se por acaso não aparece alguma banda convectiva que se aproxime dos Açores e que possa ser mais perigosa.


----------



## Snowy (16 Out 2011 às 03:43)

Como podem ver, PDL está linda e maravilhosa esta noite


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2011 às 13:41)

Protecção Civil: aguaceiros fortes nos grupos Central e Oriental 

Na sequência do aviso anterior o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, e devido à intensificação de células convectivas ao largo dos Açores, prevê-se:

Para o Grupo Central:

Aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES entre 21 a 40 mm/1h, no período entre as 09h00UTC e as 18h00UTC de 16/OUT/2011.

Para o Grupo Oriental:

Aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES entre 21 a 40 mm/1h, no período entre as 09h00UTC e as 18h00UTC de 16/OUT/2011.

O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza.

Recomenda-se particularmente aos automobilistas que redobrem os cuidados na circulação.

Mais informação em, www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/entidades/srcte-srpcba


----------



## Hazores (16 Out 2011 às 13:45)

Deixo aqui alguns videos dos estragos causados nos últimos dias Nos Açores, devido à instabilidade atmosférica existente.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/nasHWayZWkuolz7gb03a"]http://videos.sapo.pt/nasHWayZWkuolz7gb03a[/ame]


----------



## Snowy (16 Out 2011 às 13:55)

Boa tarde

Dia chuvoso em PDL...e pelo que vejo, continua tudo muito imprevisível e instável e os avisos se vão sucedendo, só não se sabe em que zonas das ilhas é que vai mesmo bater.  

Estava a ver os modelos GFS no Weather Online e, até dia 26, parece que os modelos pouco ou quase nada mudam em relação aos Açores...Para quem tem mais experiência, deverá concluir-se que basicamente não há previsão possível até ao fim do mês nos Açores e que vamos mesmo continuar com essa constante instabilidade e imprevisibilidade entre sol e chuva "surpresa"?


----------



## LMCG (16 Out 2011 às 14:03)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com 18,2ºC e 1,1 mm na última hora.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Out 2011 às 16:12)

Entretanto, algumas imagens da Ribeira Seca (S.Jorge) do dia 14:


pedrofidelis


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2011 às 17:49)

Santa Maria localizada no aeroporto de Santa Maria acumulou das 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje *57mm*, sendo que metade da precipitação ocorreu entre as 19 e as 21h de ontem.

-------------------




Snowy disse:


> Como podem ver, PDL está linda e maravilhosa esta noite



*Nota:* Nunca coloquem no fórum os links directos das imagens.
As consequências disso saltam à vista. Neste momento em vez da "linda e maravilhosa noite", vemos a nublada tarde.

 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Snowy (16 Out 2011 às 18:04)

AnDré disse:


> Santa Maria localizada no aeroporto de Santa Maria acumulou das 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje *57mm*, sendo que metade da precipitação ocorreu entre as 19 e as 21h de ontem.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> ...




Agora nem uma coisa nem outra. Site CLIMAAT está em baixo! 
Neste momento o sol espreita em PDL.

Quanto a postar fotos do PC, não o faço a não ser que sejam mesmo minhas. Depois da carga de chatices que vi um amigo meu ter o ano passado por ter usado fotos que não eram dele em vez de "partilhar" eu limito-me a partilhar links ou fotos das fontes originais


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2011 às 18:11)

Snowy disse:


> Quanto a postar fotos do PC, não o faço a não ser que sejam mesmo minhas. Depois da carga de chatices que vi um amigo meu ter o ano passado por ter usado fotos que não eram dele em vez de "partilhar" eu limito-me a partilhar links ou fotos das fontes originais



Se a imagem for colocada com a respectiva fonte não haverá problema, certamente. Até é uma forma de publicidade.
No caso concreto do Climaat, todas as imagens até têm a respectiva publicidade. Desde que não se faça edição das mesmas...


----------



## fablept (16 Out 2011 às 21:45)

Segundo o boletim meteorológico da RTPA, ontem em S.Jorge registou 64mm e hoje em S.Maria registou 58mm.

Achei curioso esta imagem no sábado às 3 da manhã (até fiz printscreen)..


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2011 às 22:12)

fablept disse:


> Segundo o boletim meteorológico da RTPA, ontem em S.Jorge registou 64mm e hoje em S.Maria registou 58mm.
> 
> Achei curioso esta imagem no sábado às 3 da manhã (até fiz printscreen)..



Bem apanhado
Uma depressão hibrida ( Subtropical, mas numa fase muito embrionica para ser nomeada por qualquer entidade)...estas depressão ocorrem com frequencia nas nossas aguas, variam de sistemas desorganizados como aqueles que afectam o Algarve e os nossos colegas algarvios sempre anseiam, até depressões mais madura, mas só raramente se dá a intensificação suficiente para se tornarem em depressões tropicais&subtropicais maduras.

Neste caso, um resto de uma frente arrastou energia tropical, depois a frente passou e ficou uma região de instabilidade...entretanto o AA fixou-se a norte e bloqueou o movimento e tambem a entrada de ar mais seco e inóspito sobre a pequena depressão recem formada....e assim tomou esse aspecto espiralado com bandas convectivas.


----------



## rossby (16 Out 2011 às 23:26)

Hazores disse:


> rossby não acha que um radar meteorológico do IM resolveria em parte esses "problemas técnicos" ?



O radar é o meio de observação por excelência para o nowcasting destas situações. No entanto, mesmo assim por vezes não é possível emitir avisos em tempo útil para que os serviços de proteção civil possam entrar em ação.

A tecnologia a que me refiro é o desenvolvimento da capacidade de cálculo e a integração operacional de vários meios de observação (radares, satélites, estaçoes se superfície, aerológicas, bóias, etc).


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2011 às 11:06)

Final de tarde ontem nos Açores.

Grupo Ocidental:







Grupo Oriental:


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2011 às 16:22)

Perspectiva de agravamento do estado do tempo em todo o Arquipélago dos Açores a partir da tarde de Sábado.


----------



## Snowy (19 Out 2011 às 16:57)

Pelo que vejo nos modelos GFS, o anticiclone parece levar com um "pontapé" para o sudoeste dos Açores a partir de sábado e trará não só mau tempo para os Açores mas também para o resto do país a partir do próximo fim de semana. Mas ainda faltam alguns dias pelo que não é de fiar muito ainda, acho eu.


----------



## Snowy (20 Out 2011 às 15:41)

Boa tarde

Em PDL, tipico dia açoreano, uma linda tarde com 22 graus...mas com uma nuvem a passear e a "pingar" por onde passa  Acabou de passar pela minha zona e aqui já está sol outra vez


----------



## Hazores (21 Out 2011 às 00:43)

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, também ocorreram as 4 estãções num só dia.
para o próximo fim de semana o vento deverá fazer sentir-se com alguma intensidade em todo o arquipélago.


----------



## ijv (21 Out 2011 às 08:59)

Por aqui quando sai de casa estava 14ºC, sol ainda nem tinha aparecido, parece que hoje vai ser um dia bem fresquinho.


----------



## alex vieria (21 Out 2011 às 19:10)

O dia de hoje na costas voltadas ao sul, experimentaram chuviscos e chuva fraca, de maneira irregular, aparetemente nas zonas altas ( montanhosas) captaram maior acumulação enquanto precipitação entre 5mm - 10mm.

A zona Oeste apresentam nuvens de maior densidade e no Funchal. (pouco pingo junto a costa, mas nas altitudes intermédias e altas experimentaram chuva fraca de maneira bem irregular em regime de aguaceiros.

A temperatura caiu 1,5ºC - 2ºC

A max não chego dos dos 25ºC

Precipitação acumulada na minha estação foi de 0,3mm

Temp. actual: 21,4ºC
HR:81%

Funchal- Sul







Ponta do Sol - Oeste







Ribeira Brava - Sudoeste






São Vicente - Norte da Ilha


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2011 às 21:25)

Boa noite Alex, 



Nos modelos que analisei parece-me que a chuva será mais intensa na costa norte e Porto santo mas nas previsoes feitas colocam como mais intensa na parte sul...

Ja analisei vários modelos e nao vi nada de grave...talvez aguaceiros moderados e vento  a forte 50 a 70km...quanto a trovoadas não me parece pelo cape e o li...


quais as tuas previsões?


----------



## ijv (21 Out 2011 às 21:26)

alex, as previsões para amanha, sao de muita precipitação ou nem por isso?
e para domingo?
enquanto escrevia este post a icewoman tb comentou, ja agora quais as tuas previsões também icewaman?
Desculpa é que ainda nao sei ver ver esses procedimentos


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2011 às 21:47)

ijv disse:


> alex, as previsões para amanha, sao de muita precipitação ou nem por isso?
> e para domingo?
> enquanto escrevia este post a icewoman tb comentou, ja agora quais as tuas previsões também icewaman?
> Desculpa é que ainda nao sei ver ver esses procedimentos






Para amanhã apenas aguaceiros e mais no norte..não vejo nada de especial.

para o final de tarde de domingo vamos ter alguma instabilidade mas mais intensa á norte e no Porto Santo..pois é de NW/E-SE..penso que não teremos chuva muito forte a Sul ( talvez aguaceiros moderados e por pouco tempo, talvez 3-6 horas).


Ainda pode haver alterações...quanto á trovoada não vejo nada que indique vá dar...


----------



## ijv (21 Out 2011 às 21:51)

para domingo ja sabia que ia haver uma instabilidade, ainda bem que amanha nao sera grande coisa, pois vou para o funchal nao queria apanha nenhuma chuva 

Tenho de ter umas boas aulas para ver se aprendo a analisar bem esses mapas.


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 03:45)

Boa noite,

O tempo vai agravar-se com chuva fraca a moderada no norte e na zona oeste da ilha a partir do final do dia de hoje (sábado) e na madrugada de domingo até a madrugada de 2ºf, mas no domingo para ao meio da tarde já se sentirá o vento com alguma intensidade nas zonas altas e zonas expostas ao vento de SWW, enquanto a acumulação da precipitação, será maior nos concelho do Noroeste e Oeste da Ilha, como Porto Moniz, São Vicente, Calheta e Ponta do Sol, principalmente no Paul da Serra, onde terão picos de precipitação moderada sem descartas alguns picos muito breves de precipitação forte devido ao efeito orográfico, enquanto aos outros concelhos não mencionados teremos precipitação fraca.

A única situação a ter cuidado é do vento que terá rajadas moderadas e momentaneamente fortes. Que poderá atingir os 80Km/h nas zonas montanhosas e junto ao litoral poderá chegar aos 50 -55 km/h para as últimas horas de domingo e madrugada de 2ºf, depois da passagem da frente entraremos em regime de aguaceiros dispersos.

Madeira só vai ser atingida pela cauda da frente que afetará com alguma intensidade o continente, principalmente o centro e norte, mas a Gálica vai levar com a pior parte, enquanto vento e precipitação.

Temp atual: 19,2ºC
HR: 65%
Vento fraco de W 9,8km/h com uma rajada (02:34) de 27,8 km/h de SWW
Pressão 1014,9 mb (com tendência a cair) a 3h horas atrás estava nos 1017 mb
Precipitação desde 00h: 0,0mm


----------



## figueira (22 Out 2011 às 09:34)

Bom dia Instituto de metreologia ja emitio um aviso amarelo  de mau tempo para Madeira de ventos fortes e chuva por vezes forte apartir do dia de amanha 23-10-2011 as 18 horas


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2011 às 13:21)

figueira disse:


> Bom dia Instituto de metreologia ja emitio um aviso amarelo  de mau tempo para Madeira de ventos fortes e chuva por vezes forte apartir do dia de amanha 23-10-2011 as 18 horas




Bom dia,

O IM falhou por completo a previsão para o dia de hoje( sabado) basta ver a previsao descritiva...assim como o modelo Hirlam.


na Parte Sul ja chove e bem...a ver vamos,parece que veio mais cedo.


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 13:34)

Chove de forma fraca e pontualmente moderada, nos lados de Câmara de Lobos desde a 15 minutos a atrás, por causa de uma pequena célula que se encontra junto ao litoral entre Câmara de Lobos e Funchal, foi apanhado de surpresa!!!

Acumulei até agora *1,7mm* nada mau!!!

Temp actual: 20,7ºC
Hr: 75%
Pressão: 1015,8 mb (estabilizou) mas a tendência é de cair quando a frente chegar mais perto de nós, ela se encontra em fase de formação ao Norte do Açores…
Vento fraco de SSW de 10,2 km/h mas tive uma rajada moderada a 15 minutos atrás de S 28,6 hm/h, quando fiz o ato de presencia a célula em questão.

Agora todo mais calmo... A min hoje foi de 18,1ºC

Imagem de satélite dá para ver a célula junto a litoral...


----------



## ijv (22 Out 2011 às 13:37)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O IM falhou por completo a previsão para o dia de hoje( sabado) basta ver a previsao descritiva...assim como o modelo Hirlam.
> 
> ...



Estive no funchal a perto das 12:20 e apenas estava a chuviscar, neste momento estou  em Sao
Martinho e não chuvisca, ate estou a apanhar um pouco de sol  o céu esta coberto de nuvens parece vir tudo carregado de agua, aguardar para ver


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2011 às 14:00)

ijv disse:


> Estive no funchal a perto das 12:20 e apenas estava a chuviscar, neste momento estou  em Sao
> Martinho e não chuvisca, ate estou a apanhar um pouco de sol  o céu esta coberto de nuvens parece vir tudo carregado de agua, aguardar para ver






Retifico ..parte SUL era Camara Lobos que queria dizer....


Alex ja agora achas que se justifica o alerta amarelo por parte do IM para a Madeira? analisando os modelos  nao vejo nada de especial..é claro que tenho de ter em conta o efeito orografia..


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2011 às 14:34)

Este forúm qualquer dia resume-se a mim e a ti(IJV)


----------



## ijv (22 Out 2011 às 14:34)

Estive a ver no meteoalarm, so tem aviso amarelo é para amanha, para hoje esta verde, hoje 22-10-2011
amanha 23-10-2011


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 15:31)

Boa tarde, de momento está sol com algumas nuvens dispersas com alguma formação vertical, poderá ver aguaceiros muito dispersos em algures da Ilha nas próximas horas...

Pela imagem de satélite em especial a imagem de vapor de agua nota-se bem a formação da Depressão junto ao Norte dos Açores, a mesma está a ter ar quente pelo sul e de ar frio pelo norte, ingredientes perfeitos para se fortalecer na sua fase de enchimento nas próximas horas, mas no decorrer da deslocação para leste/ nordeste, vai criar cristas em forma de frentes desde o seu núcleo mãe que estará em algures junto as ilhas britanicas, que vai criar um núcleo filho que vai atingir principalmente o continente, enquanto a Madeira apanhará só a cauda desta crista numa fase de desgaste, poderá a ver situações de precipitação moderada pelo Noroeste e Oeste da Ilha e de maneira fraca no resto da ilha...

A que ter cuidado com o vento no momento da chegada da frente e pós frente...
O círculo verde é onde está a formação da Depressão
O círculo castanho é a Madeira
E as linhas em azul e vermelho é o ar frio e quente respetivamente, o seu conflito é favorável para a formação e enchimento da Depressão.


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 15:49)

Nota-se já o vento no grupo central dos Açores, principalmente a Ilha Graciosa, onde se encontra actualmente a Depressão em sua fase de formação e enchimento....


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 16:02)

Assim amanheceu hoje a Ilha da Madeira no Litoral Sul, vista das Ilhas Desertas… Belo amanhecer....

Tobi Hughes® - Facebook


----------



## icewoman (22 Out 2011 às 16:19)

Alex quanto a trovoada pelas analises que fiz nada indica que vá ocorrer..o que é que achas?

pelo menos na analise cape e li


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 16:27)

icewoman disse:


> Alex quanto a trovoada pelas analises que fiz nada indica que vá ocorrer..o que é que achas?
> 
> pelo menos na analise cape e li



Poderá acontecer, mas ainda a probabilidade é baixa, temos que ver o nowcasting (pelo satélite) para ver a evolução da nuvens que chegam a ilha...Todo leva indicar que a atividade elétrica será muito baixa... o cape deverá ultrapasar os 700 e o LI deverá ter valores negativos para que isso aconteça e os últimos modelos disponiveis não indicam para isso..


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 16:38)

Parece ser que a partir do inicio da tarde de Domingo o vento já se fará sentir e o seu pico será no final do dia de Domingo e madrugada de 2ºf.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2011 às 17:28)

Nas webcams dos Açores vê-se chover bem na Horta e em Angra do Heroísmo.

Na última hora caíram 12,3mm na cidade da Horta.






----------------

EDIT (18:17)

Das 15h às 16h mais 15,2mm na cidade da Horta.


----------



## alex vieria (22 Out 2011 às 18:42)

Já dá para ver a depressão em formação a norte dos Açores que nós afetará amanha e 2º f e existe outra junto a Terranova (Canada) que afetará o Continente para 4ºf-5ºf, mas não está prevista que chegue diretamente a Ilha da Madeira.


----------



## Snowy (22 Out 2011 às 21:57)

Boa noite

Hoje está uma noite bastante desagradável em PDL, vento (30-40km/h) desde o início da tarde e há cerca de 1 hora começou a chover mas nada de especial. Típica noite de outono-inverno mas ainda assim com boa temperatura de 20º.


----------



## tripado (23 Out 2011 às 09:21)

Hoje acordei com uma chuvada de 2 minutos, começa a aumentar o vento.


----------



## jonhfx (23 Out 2011 às 11:21)

Bom dia. 
Já pingou qualquer coisa por cá, 1,5mm pelas 8 da manhã.
O céu esta muito nublado agora, mas sem chuva e o vento é fraco


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 11:42)

jonhfx disse:


> Bom dia.
> Já pingou qualquer coisa por cá, 1,5mm pelas 8 da manhã.
> O céu esta muito nublado agora, mas sem chuva e o vento é fraco





Bom dia,

Acho interessante é que os "alertas que estão na página da protecção civil"estão diferentes da página do IM. 

No IM estamos em alerta amarelo na chuva e vento...na pagina da PC estamos em alerta amarelo no mar /chuva e trovoada/e vento...com datas mais alargadas.Enfim!!!!


----------



## ijv (23 Out 2011 às 12:09)

Bom dia,, por aqui sigo com sol temp. actual de 20ºC humidade 71% vento de 3.6.

Pelo que tenho visto parece que a chuva só vem mesmo mais para final do dia como o vento também, ou estou errado


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 12:21)

ijv disse:


> Bom dia,, por aqui sigo com sol temp. actual de 20ºC humidade 71% vento de 3.6.
> 
> Pelo que tenho visto parece que a chuva só vem mesmo mais para final do dia como o vento também, ou estou errado






Parece que a região do Funchal não vai ser muito atingida (informaçao dada pelo IM) se consultares a pagina do IM na previsão descritiva verás que a chuva forte será mais a norte...pois a descriçao para o Funchal não tem nada de especial.


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 12:31)

Quanto á trovoada, talvez haja...mas os valores de cape e Li não indicam isso...embora haja outros fatores a ter em conta...


Existe alguns modelos que não indicam grandes quantidades de percipitação..o ECMWF...ate´o GFS...o unico a meu ver que coloca mais é o Hirlam..mas tb nada de especial..parece que vamos ser atingidos de raspão ( não esquecendo o efeito orográfico).


----------



## Hazores (23 Out 2011 às 14:34)

Boa tarde,

Este Domingo amanheceu muito tarde, isto porque as nuvens não deixavam a luz do sol chegar à superfície da Terra. já choveu de uma forma significativa na zona Oeste.

O vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes, a Ondulação está muito forte, no entanto está de Oeste, não devendo provocar estragos significativos.


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 15:58)

Boa tarde,

O Céu esta muito nublado (altostratus e nimbostratus), já pingo aqui ao meio da manhã e inicio da tarde,

Já tenho acumulado 1,1 mm

Temp. atual: 22,8ºC -  Temp mínima de hoje foi de 18,3ºC
HR:71%
O vento é moderado de SSW, o vento se intensificou com a chegada das primeiras nuvens no inicio da manhã, ventos médios de 21,3km/h, com uma rajada que atingiu os 43,4km/h de SW.
Pressão: 1007,3 mb, esta pressão esta mais baixa do que foi previstos pelos modelos, a ver agora a precipitação para o final do dia de hoje e madrugada de 2ºf.

Não haverá sinais de trovoadas, porque esta frente não tem muita carga elétrica.

O que devo de destacar é o vento que é constante e 5 em 5 minutos tem rajadas que ultrapassa os 40km/h.


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 16:03)

Penso que irá passar de raspão pelo norte da Madeira...e talvez existirá mais precipitação entre as 06-12h dia 24.


No entanto falei com uma pessoa do IM que disse que o Funchal não iria ter estas condições adversas, na precipitacao e vento.


----------



## ijv (23 Out 2011 às 16:04)

Neste momento ja tenho acumulado 4.8mm hoje. Vendo praticamente pouco apenas 0.9km/h, com uma rajada máxima de 9.7km.

temp actual- 15ºC
minima - 12.4ºC
máxima - 20.8ºC 
HR - 92%


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 16:57)

Voltou a pingar de modo fraco, o vento já tem rajadas mais constantes, a pouco registei uma rajada de 47,8 km/h... de W, parece ser que o vento tende a rodar em definitivo para W (oeste)....

A temperatura tombou para os 21,6ºC.

O ponto de Orvalho ainda não esta equiparado com a Temperatura, ou seja a atmosfera não atingiu o seu ponto de saturação....enquanto humidade... a diferença é de 2,5ºC entre estas variaveis...


----------



## tripado (23 Out 2011 às 17:10)

Alex estranho a minha indica 1013 neste momento e acumulei 1.5mm rajada maxima de 37 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2011 às 17:33)

*ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA - Possibilidade de períodos de chuva moderados a fortes e trovoadas nas próximas horas, com vento muito forte, sobretudo nas vertentes norte ...*


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 18:05)

tripado disse:


> Alex estranho a minha indica 1013 neste momento e acumulei 1.5mm rajada maxima de 37 km/h.





Boa tarde,

Tripado vês algo nos modelos que indique trovoadas e chuva forte? ja tive a ver varios modelos e vejo que realmente vamos ser atingidos a nivel de precipitação..pelo satelite mas penso que não será nada de mais


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 18:11)

Gerofil disse:


> *ARQUIPÉLAGO DA MADEIRA - Possibilidade de períodos de chuva moderados a fortes e trovoadas nas próximas horas, com vento muito forte, sobretudo nas vertentes norte ...*





Desculpa a minha "insistência" mas quero aprender a fazer uma analise correta.. analisei alguns modelos ( Gfs/Hirlam) e vi as imagens de satélite e vejo que realmente vamos ter precipitaçao...mas de forma intensa e acompanhada de trovoadas não vejo isso...pode dar uma previsão mais descritiva..sff até pelo que oIM ( atraves de um funcionário9 mencionou que pelo menos ia ser a norte , ficando o Funchal "alheio" a estas condiçoes..pelo menos na intensidade.


E já agora não estamos em alerta Laranja mas sim em alerta Amarelo. Fonte Im e PC.
obrigada.


----------



## tripado (23 Out 2011 às 18:36)

VEjo precipitaçao mas de forte nada, nem  na analise do vapor de agua, trovoadas pouco provavel, cape nao alto o suficiente LI nao baixo suficiente... mas pode aparecer alguma celula que traga isso tudo.




icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tripado vês algo nos modelos que indique trovoadas e chuva forte? ja tive a ver varios modelos e vejo que realmente vamos ser atingidos a nivel de precipitação..pelo satelite mas penso que não será nada de mais


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 18:39)

tripado disse:


> Alex estranho a minha indica 1013 neste momento e acumulei 1.5mm rajada maxima de 37 km/h.




Agora tenho acumulado o mesmo que tu 1,5mm, enquanto a pressão é de 1011,4 mb, subiu em 2horas de tempo 3 mb... a depressão esta numa fase de curvatura e é normal que o grosso da precipitação é pelo norte e noroeste da ilha, pelas imagens de satelite a franja de nuvens não irão muito ao sul, onde nós encontamos, portanto aqui no sul vai ser precipitação fraca e pontualmente moderada em locais pontuais, a que ter cuidado com o vento quando a frente encurva provoca algum vento.

Temp. actual: 21,2ºC
HR: 78%


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 18:41)

tripado disse:


> VEjo precipitaçao mas de forte nada, nem  na analise do vapor de agua, trovoadas pouco provavel, cape nao alto o suficiente LI nao baixo suficiente... mas pode aparecer alguma celula que traga isso tudo.



Isso só no pós frente lá para o final da madrugada de 2ºf, o seja no amanhecer, mas a probabilidade é baixa de momento. Esperar nas próximas horas e fazer o nowcasting pelo SAT24...


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 18:43)

alex vieria disse:


> Agora tenho acumulado o mesmo que tu 1,5mm, enquanto a pressão é de 1011,4 mb, subiu em 2horas de tempo 3 mb... a depressão esta numa fase de curvatura e é normal que o grosso da precipitação é pelo norte e noroeste da ilha, pelas imagens de satelite a franja de nuvens não irão muito ao sul, onde nós encontamos, portanto aqui no sul vai ser precipitação fraca e pontualmente moderada em locais pontuais, a que ter cuidado com o vento quando a frente encurva provoca algum vento.
> 
> Temp. actual: 21,2ºC
> HR: 78%



Pois bem me pareceu...penso que por lapso o Gerofil colocou descrito alerta LARANJA mas na realidade é amarelo..pensei que tinha havido um agravamento do tempo...

obrigada Alex pelas tuas explicações..já agora alguém ja reparou"no monstro" que esta a formar-se junto á PI


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 18:45)

Um cortinado de precipitação baixando no vale onde moro pelas 17h...


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 18:48)

icewoman disse:


> Pois bem me pareceu...penso que por lapso o Gerofil colocou descrito alerta LARANJA mas na realidade é amarelo..pensei que tinha havido um agravamento do tempo...
> 
> obrigada Alex pelas tuas explicações..já agora alguém ja reparou"no monstro" que esta a formar-se junto á PI



É verdade o norte, centro e sul  do continente vai ser atingido em cheio, é uma situação acompanhar.... espero que não aconteça nada de maior....


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 18:51)

alex vieria disse:


> É verdade o norte, centro e sul  do continente vai ser atingido em cheio, é uma situação acompanhar.... espero que não aconteça nada de maior....





Pelo que li nos posts e nas analises que fiz, especialmente na Run das 12 não é de descartar "talvez um "alerta vermelho"


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 19:01)

icewoman disse:


> Pelo que li nos posts e nas analises que fiz, especialmente na Run das 12 não é de descartar "talvez um "alerta vermelho"



Para o continente???, talvez mas o IM tem que ter cuidado em lançar esse tipo de alertas, penso que o laranja é suficiente por agora... o Distrito de Braga chove e bem, o norte choveu bem com a 1º passagem de aquela frente, agora a pior parte será mas pelo centro e sul... com a chegada da depressão que esta junto a costa...

Madeira a frente já esta a passar mais dois horas entraremos em pós frente e em regime de aguaceiros, e poderá surgir células com alguma evolução e ai poderá surgir a possibilidade de carga elétrica, o vento se vai intensificar a partir de agora até madrugada, depois da frente traz muito vento....


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 19:12)

alex vieria disse:


> Para o continente???, talvez mas o IM tem que ter cuidado em lançar esse tipo de alertas, penso que o laranja é suficiente por agora... o Distrito de Braga chove e bem, o norte choveu bem com a 1º passagem de aquela frente, agora a pior parte será mas pelo centro e sul... com a chegada da depressão que esta junto a costa...
> 
> Madeira a frente já esta a passar mais dois horas entraremos em pós frente e em regime de aguaceiros, e poderá surgir células com alguma evolução e ai poderá surgir a possibilidade de carga elétrica, o vento se vai intensificar a partir de agora até madrugada, depois da frente traz muito vento....



Sim claro para o Continente!!! mas é uma situação a acompanhar especialmente em Lisboa ..
Aquilo já não é bem uma frente, é mais um conjunto de células, que irão atravessar o país e está bem compacta...Na Run das 12 Gfs coloca um "ponto"bem escuro ( grande quantidade de precipitação na zona Lisboa...


----------



## figueira (23 Out 2011 às 19:24)

viagem do Lobo marinho esta ser animada segundo um colega esta abanar por tudo lado inda so tem 20 minutos de viagem


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 19:28)

figueira disse:


> viagem do Lobo marinho esta ser animada segundo um colega esta abanar por tudo lado inda so tem 20 minutos de viagem



Mesmo com "bom tempo" já abana...desculpem o off topic


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 19:29)

Acabei de atingir um record do dia,  em rajadas de vento, 54,3 km/h de W.


----------



## jonhfx (23 Out 2011 às 19:55)

Boa noite.
Por aqui nada de novo, chuva só de manhã.
Condições Actuais:
Temperatura: 19 °C
Vento Moderado - 25.7 Km/h  Oeste
Pressão: 1011,7 hPa 
Humidade: 91%
Aspecto do por do sol à meia hora atrás:


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 22:31)

Boa noite,

Em neste momento precipitação moderada puxada pelo vento, desde a 10 minutos que esta assim.

Precipitação acumulada de momento 3,4mm

Vento moderado de SWW média 21,4 km/h com um rajada na última hora de 47,7 km/h.

Temp atual: 21,3ºC
HR: 88%

Estou a espera da actualização dos dados da estação, desta esta acumulação destes minutos...


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 22:40)

jonhfx disse:


>



Foto espectacular jonhfx!


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 22:55)

Depois de meia hora de precipitação moderada, a minha acumulação já lá vão *6,3mm*, de momento ficou mais calmo, agora com chuviscos....


----------



## figueira (23 Out 2011 às 22:57)

Pela baixa do funchal chove moderadamente a uns 15 minutos com algum vento moderado tambem acompanhar


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Caros colegas ,


Quem pode indicar-me uma boa referência para a compra de uma estação ?

Vou adquir uma mas gostava de uma opnião vossa..falaram-me numa La Crosse Technology WS-2350.


Sigo com chuva  e vento moderado...Funchal


----------



## jonhfx (23 Out 2011 às 23:06)

Boa noite.
Chuvisca à 1 hora +-.
Já marca 4 mm a precipitação de hoje.
Bem, o vento já deu um ar da sua graça, rajada 54 km/h  de Oeste.
Continua a chover e esta  nevoeiro.


----------



## figueira (23 Out 2011 às 23:09)

neste momento esta dar uma chuva forte continua acompanhada de um vento forte


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 23:17)

figueira disse:


> neste momento esta dar uma chuva forte continua acompanhada de um vento forte





De que zona é que estas a reportar?


----------



## alex vieria (23 Out 2011 às 23:27)

Deu uma forte rajada mesmo agora, fortissima mesmo, chegou aos 54,8km/h

deu-se inicio de novo a precipitação de forma fraca e pontualmente moderada


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 23:48)

Em Camara Lobos  vento sopra moderado por vezes com rajadas...parece que nas zonas altas do Estreito chove bem..


----------



## alex vieria (24 Out 2011 às 00:25)

icewoman disse:


> Em Camara Lobos  vento sopra moderado por vezes com rajadas...parece que nas zonas altas do Estreito chove bem..



É verdade icewoman... e continua a chover moderadamente neste preciso momento...

Fechei o dia de domingo com *11,2 mm* acumulados e a maior rajada foi de SSW 56,1km/h.

E já tenho acumulado desde as 00h desta 2ºf. 1,7mm e continuará acumular...

O vento continua com rajadas...

Temp atual: 20,6ºC
HR: 96%
Pressão: 1011,1 mb
Vento médio de 28,9 km/h com rajadas entre 40 km/h e 50 km/h desde que inicio-se o dia de 2ºf. SSW


----------



## icewoman (24 Out 2011 às 00:33)

Já estavamos a precisar desta chuva..muitos agricultores já reclamavam deste Outuno seco

Parece que podemos ainda ter um pico de percipitação entre as 06-09h mas não deverá agravar-se ...so se alguma ceclula se formar ao largo da iLha, pelo menos no Hirlam aponta para este espaço temporal


----------



## alex vieria (24 Out 2011 às 00:48)

icewoman disse:


> Já estavamos a precisar desta chuva..muitos agricultores já reclamavam deste Outuno seco
> 
> Parece que podemos ainda ter um pico de percipitação entre as 06-09h mas não deverá agravar-se ...so se alguma ceclula se formar ao largo da iLha, pelo menos no Hirlam aponta para este espaço temporal



É verdade o pior já passou, a partir de agora tende a calmar enquanto precipitação, mas devemos estar em alerta com o vento e o surgimento de alguma célula que se forme a última hora...

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h de hoje: *3,3 mm* + 11,2 mm (ontem domingo) = *14,5 mm *deste evento de mau tempo.

Contínua a chover moderada pontualmente...penso que o aviso amarelo é adequado por agora....


----------



## alex vieria (24 Out 2011 às 00:54)

Neste preciso momento esta a chover de maneira moderada e pontualmente *forte*... com o vento arrastar cortinados de agua...

já vai nos 4,3 mm hoje e acumula e acumula....


----------



## icewoman (24 Out 2011 às 00:55)

alex vieria disse:


> É verdade o pior já passou, a partir de agora tende a calmar enquanto precipitação, mas devemos estar em alerta com o vento e o surgimento de alguma célula que se forme a última hora...
> 
> Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h de hoje: *3,3 mm* + 11,2 mm (ontem domingo) = *14,5 mm *deste evento de mau tempo.
> 
> Contínua a chover moderada pontualmente...penso que o aviso amarelo é adequado por agora....



Bem parece-me que o aviso amarelo até provavelmente era desnecessário ( a nao ser em algumas zonas do norte ou mais expostas, ) pois pelos posts dos colegas não foi nada de especial pelo menos até agora. No vento acho que sim o aviso foi muito adequado.

Despeço me com um abraço e sigo com chuva e vento por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## figueira (24 Out 2011 às 01:02)

Continua chover moderadamente pela baixa do Funchal e vento soprar por vezes forte


----------



## icewoman (24 Out 2011 às 01:06)

Em Santana parece que a chuva não chegou aquele lado...


----------



## tripado (24 Out 2011 às 01:34)

Já vou com 26.4 mm desde ontem á noite... muito vento rajada maxima de 39.9 mas com rajadas forte sempre seguidas.


----------



## alex vieria (24 Out 2011 às 02:24)

Boa noite,

atualmente esta chuviscos aqui, até pouco a precipitaçã era pontualmente moderada, a temperatura aumentou um pouco até 21,6ºC HR: 97%, o vento esta mais calmo agora as rajadas baixou entre os intervalos de 30km/h - 40 km/h.

A precipitação acumulada desde as 00h de hoje é de *14,9 mm* mais o acumulado de ontem é de 11,2 mm da um grande total de* 26,1 mm*... nada mau... acumulado até agora do mês de outubro é 40,6mm, muito abaixo da média para este mês, penso que não vamos a recuperar o tempo perdido enquanto precipitação, portanto este mês vai ser considerado seco pelo IM no seu boletim mensal....

Tripado estamos equiparados enquanto acumulação da precipitação 

Penso que o vento puxou uma parte da precipitação fora do pluviometro... se não houvesse vento talvez chegava aos 30mm...


----------



## tripado (24 Out 2011 às 09:55)

Alex... tenho para Outubro nesnte momento 41.4mm . De ontem de manha até hoje de manha acumulei 30.0 mm . Rajada maxima 39.9km/h


----------



## ijv (24 Out 2011 às 11:45)

Bom dia,

Estava a espera de mais, pelos visto não foi assim tão mau o tempo, pelo menos na minha zona, Não vi vestígios de ventos fortes a rajada máxima que tive foi de 14,8 km/h às 11:27 dia 23-10-11, 
hoje ja tive uma rajada maior sw 27,0 km/h às 10:52 24-10-11
Precipitação ontem acumulei  29,1 mm a intensidade da precipitação maior foi  de 14,4 mm/h às 23:09 e de hoje partir das 00:00h a intensidade da precipitação foi  10,8 mm/h às 00:17. desde as 00:00h já acumulei 7.2mm


----------



## alex vieria (24 Out 2011 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,

Entre ontem e hoje tive uma acumulação total de *30,1mm*.

As precipitações se concentraram na zona oeste e sul da ilha, onde o leste e norte da ilha choveu bem pouco devido ao efeito Foehn, o que faz o efeito orográfico na nossa ilha, o nosso clima é marcadamente influenciado pelos ditos efeitos...

Choveu mais junto ao litoral e em altitudes intermédias em comparação com as zonas montanhosas que acumularão menos precipitação.

Temp. atual: 24,9ºC
Hr: 62%
Vento fraco com alguma rajada moderada de 26,7km/h de SSW
O Céu esta parcialmente nublado, com muitas nuvens junto as montanhas, e no litoral com dispersão de nuvens.

Acumulação no mês de outubro vai pelos *44,7mm*, muito longe da média normal para este mês.


----------



## tripado (24 Out 2011 às 16:15)

Alex

Tiveste 30.1 eu tive 30. BEm similar, no mes tenho 41.4 não muito distante tambem.




alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Entre ontem e hoje tive uma acumulação total de *30,1mm*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (25 Out 2011 às 18:07)

Boa tarde a todos os membros do tópico.  
Pela ilha de S.Miguel chuva por vezes de carácter torrencial.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Out 2011 às 13:58)

O vento sopra com intensidade moderada, a pouco atingi uma rajada de *48,9km/h *de SWW...

Precipitação acumulada hoje: até o momento *4,6mm*

Temp atual: 23,4ºC

O Céu pelo oeste/noroeste esta muito carregado!!! penso a haverá novidades daqui a pouco e o vento de 15 minutos para cá se intensificou....


----------



## ijv (26 Out 2011 às 14:38)

Estou aqui na ribeira brava (Boa Morte),a partir mais ou menos das 13h o vento intensificou-se  com aguaceiros moderados, por vezes vem alguns aguaceiros fortes devido ao vento


----------



## Aero (26 Out 2011 às 15:11)

pelo Faial está skyclear, e apenas uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Azor (26 Out 2011 às 16:48)

Aero disse:


> pelo Faial está skyclear, e apenas uma ligeira brisa.



O mesmo também aqui por São Miguel. Mas vejo (apesar de ser um 0 a interpretar modelos) que para a noite de Halloween teremos alguma instabilidade nos Açores. Depois de amanhã 6 feira parece que já temos chuva novamente nos Açores.


----------



## Aero (26 Out 2011 às 23:30)

para já, temos a frente quente a chegar ao grupo central. Amanha por volta de meio do dia chega a frente fria. ainda não consultei modelos para o fim de semana, mas nos proximos dias dou uma vista de olhos


----------



## Azor (27 Out 2011 às 00:20)

Sim. Amanhã a frente também chega ao grupo oriental ao inicio da tarde pelo boletim que pude ver há pouco. Vejo apesar de não entender muito de cartas e modelos, que o modelo do ecmwf está prevendo um agravamento para os açores a partir do dia 1 ate dia 5 com ventos muito fortes. N sei se estou a dizer bem mas naquilo que vi parece que é isto. Se houver alguem mais entendido nesta materia e que queira desmistificar agradecia imenso. Obrigado, boa noite a todos.


----------



## Aero (27 Out 2011 às 04:34)

o GFS do forum coloca ventos de quase 50 km/h no dia 1, mas depois baixa, não são valores muito altos. Mais notoria será a baixa de temperatura. Possivelmente as primeiras neves do Pico aparecerão neste dia.


----------



## Hazores (27 Out 2011 às 10:34)

Bom dia

é bom ver mais pessoal dos Açores por aqui.

Actualmente, pela costa sul da ilha Terceira, Nevoeiro e chuva. A temperatura é de 18,7ºC,  das 7 ás 8 da manhã o IM registou 5 mm de chuva, mas desde as 5h da manhã que regista precipitação.

quanto aos próximos dias, já para esta madrugada está prevista a passagem de uma frente fria, à qual está associada alguma instabilidade atmosférica, existindo condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas. tal como se pode observar na seguinte imagem:







[/URL][/IMG]

para o dia de pão por Deus, ainda falta algum tempo, mas a tendência será para chuva e vento e uma ligeira descida de temperatura... vamos aguardar mais 48h para ver a evolução...


----------



## Azor (27 Out 2011 às 12:54)

Muito bom dia a todos.
Hoje também pela ilha de Sao Miguel e como dise o amigo Hazores acima está igual á Terceira ou seja um dia com muita humidade chuva fraca e nevoeiro. O pão por Deus com chuva é complicado. E eu tenho uma pesquisa dia 4 no planalto dos graminhais e já estao dando ventania para esse dia. Espero que não. E espero que hoje  este nevoeiro e humidade n levem o dia todo? Espero que não.
Abrçs


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2011 às 12:54)

*Atenção às próximas horas:*

Uma frente fria bastante activa vai começar a atravessar o Arquipélago dos Açores a partir desta tarde, de oeste para leste, provocando aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

ImapWeather SATREP


----------



## Snowy (27 Out 2011 às 13:52)

Boa tarde

Inicio de tarde bastante cinzento em PDL com chuvisco, temp. 19º e humidade acima dos 90%  Pelo pouco que percebo, os valores Cape e LI reforçam a possibilidade de trovoadas já a partir desta tarde/noite.

Quanto ao inicio de Novembro, a manter-se as previsões dos modelos actuais, parece que vamos andar constantemente neste ritmo de "dia bom, dia mau". Mas se há uma coisa que já aprendi e bem aqui é que nem vale muito a pena olhar para além das 48h que isto muda a toda hora


----------



## Aero (27 Out 2011 às 14:26)

A frente que se aproxima está a passar o grupo ocidental neste momento. Nas Flores estão reportadas trovoadas, cb´s, e rajadas de até 35 km/h. 

A frente é "fina" ou pouco larga, se preferirem, e deverá ser de passagem rápida.


----------



## Azor (27 Out 2011 às 14:27)

Daqui do joão bom reporto chuva por vezes forte. E continua a chover...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2011 às 15:25)

Por agora:





Fonte: ImapWeather


----------



## Snowy (27 Out 2011 às 15:26)

O grupo Ocidental continua a levar com trovoada em cheio.


----------



## Azor (27 Out 2011 às 15:28)

Muito bom esse mapa. Como posso ter acesso a ele? Só me aparece os continentes quando entro na mesma página. 
Mas ainda falta um pouco para elas chegarem às ilhas centrais e orientais. Continua chuvendo por aqui.


----------



## Snowy (27 Out 2011 às 15:44)

Azor disse:


> Muito bom esse mapa. Como posso ter acesso a ele? Só me aparece os continentes quando entro na mesma página.
> Mas ainda falta um pouco para elas chegarem às ilhas centrais e orientais. Continua chuvendo por aqui.



Eu consulto este link, muito bom 


http://imapweather.com/fullscreen/?TEMP_UNITS=f&INIT_ZOOM=12&INIT_LAT=35.22&INIT_LON=-97.44&LANG=en

Alias, é o mesmo do Gerofil  Tens é que ir às definições à esquerda, em cima


----------



## Azor (27 Out 2011 às 15:54)

Snowy disse:


> Eu consulto este link, muito bom
> 
> 
> http://imapweather.com/fullscreen/?TEMP_UNITS=f&INIT_ZOOM=12&INIT_LAT=35.22&INIT_LON=-97.44&LANG=en
> ...




Hummm muito bom. Vou tentar a minha sorte nisso lol. Tenho acompanhado o fórum há algum tempo mas sinceramente não percebo assim muito de cartas e de valores. Vou é seguindo as previsões dos mais aficcionados na matéria, mas obrigada na mesma snowy 
Parece que as restantes ilhas também vão levar com trovoada. Estranho é não parar de chover e a frente ainda nem passou a meio canal das ocidentais. Mas por um lado é bom. Os meus araçaleiros tão se consolando todos com essa chuva e todos verdinhos ja com oraçás amarelos e vermelhos 
Abrç


----------



## Snowy (27 Out 2011 às 16:13)

Azor disse:


> Hummm muito bom. Vou tentar a minha sorte nisso lol. Tenho acompanhado o fórum há algum tempo mas sinceramente não percebo assim muito de cartas e de valores. Vou é seguindo as previsões dos mais aficcionados na matéria, mas obrigada na mesma snowy
> Parece que as restantes ilhas também vão levar com trovoada. Estranho é não parar de chover e a frente ainda nem passou a meio canal das ocidentais.
> Abrç



Eu também sou básica nisto 

Vou seguindo o que os veteranos dizem e vou comparando com os mapas e imagens satélite ao mesmo tempo. Aos poucos se vai aprendendo alguma coisa 

Aqui continua chovendo e, segundo as imagens satélite, a trovoada aproxima-se cada vez mais do grupo Central.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Out 2011 às 16:14)

Boa tarde, aqui na zona sul da Ilha de S. Miguel, Lagoa, Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã, céu encoberto com chuva moderada e por vezes forte. Tb alguma neblina ou nevoeiro em algumas zonas


----------



## Azor (27 Out 2011 às 16:18)

Snowy disse:


> Eu também sou básica nisto
> 
> Vou seguindo o que os veteranos dizem e vou comparando com os mapas e imagens satélite ao mesmo tempo. Aos poucos se vai aprendendo alguma coisa
> 
> Aqui continua chovendo e, segundo as imagens satélite, a trovoada aproxima-se cada vez mais do grupo Central.



Lol vá lá "intances"  N sou o unico hehe.

Ela quando chegar ao grupo central depois é rapido que ela chega ao oriental. Leva mais tempo passar do grupo ocidental para as outras restantes ilhas porque a distancia daquelas 2 ilhas em relaçao às outras é maior. 
Beijinhos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Out 2011 às 22:14)

Boa noite! Continua o céu encoberto por aqui. Por vezes lá vai caíndo um aguaceiro mais intenso.


----------



## Hazores (27 Out 2011 às 22:38)

boas,

pela costa sul da ilha terceira, o nevoeiro é quem reina. 
Durante o dia não choveu nem fez vento.

pelo que se pode observar pelas imagens de satélite a frente está "em cima do grupo central", contudo não se faz sentir efeito nenhum na minha zona.

Parce que as trovoadas estão é perto do nordeste (são miguel) segundo as descargas registadas no imap, tal como podem ver aqui: http://imapweather.com/


----------



## Azor (28 Out 2011 às 03:26)

Aqui depois de chuva forte estamos completamente cheios de nevoeiro. 
Reporto também alguns relâmpagos mudos.
N sei se vai cair mais qualquer coisa ou não, mas aqui não se vê um palmo à frente do nariz. Terrível


----------



## ijv (28 Out 2011 às 08:56)

Bom dia por aqui dia claro sem nuvens, e com algum fresquinho,

temp actual 12.3ºC
temp min 12.8ºC
temp max11.7ºC

com estas temperaturas ja vai lembrando o inverno


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Out 2011 às 11:17)

Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa depois de uma noite algo chuvosa, começam a surgir agora os 1ºs raios de sol, no entanto nas zonas mais altas o nevoeiro ainda é rei!


----------



## Azor (28 Out 2011 às 14:16)

Boa tarde.
Reporto ainda algum nevoeiro nas serras, e nas zonas mais baixas um tímido sol ( como se diz por aqui sol zabelão).
Alguem por favor sabe confirmar se na proxima 3 feira e 4 feira o tempo está sempre previsto ser mau a nível de vento para os Açores? Infelizmente parece que as coisas vão estar feias a nível de vento. Vou ter pelos vistos de cancelar a minha investigação aos Graminhais.


----------



## LMCG (28 Out 2011 às 19:02)

Boa tarde,

No site da Secretaria Regional do Ambiente e do Mar
(http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#) tem-se acesso online e com histórico aos valores da temperatura/humidade na Lagoa do Fogo (~600m) e Tronqueira (~500m).

Alguém tem acesso a dados de outras estações metereológicas que se encontrem instaladas na Barrosa, Pico da Vara, Planalto dos Graminhais...?

Seria óptimo dispor desta informação pois no inverno poderia decidir mais eficazmente se vale a pena subir à Barrosa/Graminhais ou não, para ver neve é claro.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Snowy (28 Out 2011 às 22:19)

Boa noite

Hoje em PDL esteve o que para mim é o pior dia em termos meteorológicos, ou seja, uma humidade desgraçada ao ponto de tudo quanto é papel em casa estar "mole" 

Neste momento tempo calmo, temp. 20º e....humidade 100%!!!


----------



## Hazores (28 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Boa noite, 

pela minha zona céu praticamente limpo quase todo o dia, mas a humidade é elevada.
para a próxima semana é esperado um aumento da intensidade do vento e uma descida da temperatura...


----------



## Azor (28 Out 2011 às 22:42)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> No site da Secretaria Regional do Ambiente e do Mar
> (http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#) tem-se acesso online e com histórico aos valores da temperatura/humidade na Lagoa do Fogo (~600m) e Tronqueira (~500m).
> ...




Estou a desenvolver um trabalho de Pós Graduação em que uma das cadeiras se insere na vertente de dados de algumas estações meteorológicas nos açores e nomeadamente na ilha de S Miguel e para a semana vou ter mesmo que me deslocar ao planalto dos Graminhais para investigar isso só que o tempo parece que vai agravar bastante para esse dia. De qualquer das formas se souber de algo informo. Na Barrosa não sei mas sei que nos graminhais e Pico da Vara é frequente nevar lá em cima em dias de temperaturas mais baixas. O problema é que os montes ficam no interior da ilha e o acesso até ao Pico da Vara faz-se por trilhos onde só passam os romeiros e alguns cabreiros, ou seja os carros nao entram. Até porque é inacreditavel nao haver vias de acesso ao topo do pico da vara como sendo a segunda maior elevaçao do arquipélago


----------



## LMCG (29 Out 2011 às 01:06)

Azor disse:


> Na Barrosa não sei mas sei que nos graminhais e Pico da Vara é frequente nevar lá em cima em dias de temperaturas mais baixas.



Boa noite,

Este ano nevou na Barrosa no dia 13 de Março. Felizmente cheguei lá cerca de 10 minutos antes de começar a nevar. Gravei toda a euforia do pessoal quando deixou de cair granizo e passaram a cair flocos de neve. Teria sido interessante ir aos Graminhais nesse dia pois um conhecido meu que é escuteiro esteve lá e falou-me de bem mais de 1 palmo de neve. Se eu tive-se mais informação tinha ido aos Graminhais nesse dia...
Seja como for em breve a EDA vai inaugurar o PE dos Graminhais o qual está a uma cota de 900m, pelo que vou dispor de mais dados.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (29 Out 2011 às 02:00)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Este ano nevou na Barrosa no dia 13 de Março. Felizmente cheguei lá cerca de 10 minutos antes de começar a nevar. Gravei toda a euforia do pessoal quando deixou de cair granizo e passaram a cair flocos de neve. Teria sido interessante ir aos Graminhais nesse dia pois um conhecido meu que é escuteiro esteve lá e falou-me de bem mais de 1 palmo de neve. Se eu tive-se mais informação tinha ido aos Graminhais nesse dia...
> Seja como for em breve a EDA vai inaugurar o PE dos Graminhais o qual está a uma cota de 900m, pelo que vou dispor de mais dados.
> ...



Boa noite.
Pois é bem provável que tenha nevado mas só vi fotos na net dos graminhais desse inverno passado e havia muita neve. Podemos imaginar no Pico da vara que deve de ter nevado muito mais, mas como a montanha se situa no interior de outras montanhas é dificil ver a neve das freguesias limitrofes. Também fui escoteiro e sei que os Graminhais apesar de se situarem  numa cota ligeiramente mais baixa que a Barrosa vêem neve com muito mais frequencia que a Barrosa porque têm um micro clima especial ali daquela zona que pertence à cordilheira do Pico da Vara que é a mais montanhosa da ilha e que vai desde o monte escuro passando pelo salto do cavalo, graminhais, tronqueira, pico bartolomeu, pico verde, gafanhoto, e culminando depois a 1105 m no Pico da vARA que como deve de calcular é uma zona que mesmo de Verão no seu cume atinge valores bem baixos devido à sua grande altitude. Mas é uma zona selvagem muito recôndita e cheia de floresta laurissilva entre abruptos vales de garganta. Por isso acho que não existem estações meteorologicas lá. Mas nos graminhais penso haver uma e é isto que vou saber já na próxima terça feira.

Abraços e boa noite


----------



## Knyght (29 Out 2011 às 14:47)

Situação caracteriza-se com a presença de uma alta pressão que no dia de ontem trouxe alguma entrada de ar frio que deverá diminuir nos próximos dias.


----------



## Azor (29 Out 2011 às 20:58)

Boa noite,
Reporto um dia calmo com abertas e alguma neblina nas zonas mais altas.
Não esquecer atrasar 1 hora hoje o relógio quando forem 01 h locais no arquipélago açoriano. Assim sendo temos 00 h nos Açores e 01 h  no Continente e Madeira, 
Cumprimentos e boa noite a todos


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2011 às 14:21)

*Previsão para 3ª feira, 1 de novembro de 2011*

GRUPO OCIDENTAL

Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da manhã. Períodos
de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste FORTE (50/65 km/h), soprando temporariamente
MUITO FORTE a TEMPESTUOSO (65/85 km/h) com rajadas até 120
km/h e rodando gradualmente para noroeste.
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se TEMPESTUOSO a ENCAPELADO.
Ondas oeste de 6 metros aumentando para 10 metros.

GRUPO CENTRAL
Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir do fim da manhã.
Períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco (40/50 km/h) tornando-se FORTE
a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas até 110 km/h.
Mar grosso tornando-se ALTEROSO a TEMPETUOSO.
Ondas oeste de 5 metros aumentando para 9 metros.

GRUPO ORIENTAL

Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da tarde. Períodos
de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste fresco (30/40 km/h), tornando-se FORTE a
MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h e rodando
para oeste.
Mar cavado tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas oeste de 4 metros aumentando para 7 metros.

Actualizado a 30 de outubro de 2011 às 6:46 UTC

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 2 de novembro de 2011*

GRUPO OCIDENTAL

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento noroeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 95 km/h,
tornando-se fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se grosso.
Ondas oeste de 10 metros, passando a noroeste e diminuindo
para 7 metros.

GRUPO CENTRAL

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento noroeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 95 km/h,
tornando-se fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se grosso.
Ondas oeste de 9 metros, passando a noroeste e diminuindo
para 7 metros.

GRUPO ORIENTAL

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento oeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h,
rodando para noroeste e
tornando-se fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se grosso.
Ondas oeste de 7 a 8 metros.

Meteorologista: Carlos Ramalho

Actualizado a 30 de outubro de 2011 às 6:46 UTC


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2011 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,

O Windguru está a prever ondas de 11,9 metros para o Corvo... e rajadas de 108 Km/h.

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=130532

Será que vamos ter um inverno como o de 2009/2010?

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (30 Out 2011 às 14:34)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O Windguru está a prever ondas de 11,9 metros para o Corvo... e rajadas de 108 Km/h.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Reporto daqui das Eiras Velhas um dia cinzento a alternar com abertas e já pingou. O vento também está assobiando.
O meu vizinho que é pescador há uns dias atras me dizia que iríamos ter muita ventania e o coitado nem estudos tem e não é que ele tinha razao? Só espsro que os meus araçaleiros sobrevivam se houver ventos com rajadas superiores a 100/h 
Acho que 3 feira será um dia daqueles pontuais que ás vezes volta e meia acontecem pelos açores. N é nada para desesperar. Há é que seguir os alertas para certas actividades da população.
Um abraço e boa tarde


----------



## Snowy (30 Out 2011 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

Aqui em PDL tempo ventoso e já "pingou" mas só por alguns segundos. Neste momento temp. 21º e humidade 88%. Pelo menos já nos safamos da horrível humidade de anteontem...
Quanto às previsões a partir de dia 1, é de facto o normal por cá nesta altura do ano, estranho é se fosse ao contrário e no grupo ocidental, então lá nem ligam a rajadas de 100km/h que já estão mais que habituados. É só tomar os cuidados do costume consoante as actividades da população como diz o Azor.

Bom Domingo a todos


----------



## Azor (30 Out 2011 às 14:52)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aqui em PDL tempo ventoso e já "pingou" mas só por alguns segundos. Neste momento temp. 21º e humidade 88%. Pelo menos já nos safamos da horrível humidade de anteontem...
> Quanto às previsões a partir de dia 1, é de facto o normal por cá nesta altura do ano, estranho é se fosse ao contrário e no grupo ocidental, então lá nem ligam a rajadas de 100km/h que já estão mais que habituados. É só tomar os cuidados do costume consoante as actividades da população como diz o Azor.
> ...



Tens razão Snowy. Regra geral aqui nas ilhas nem ligamos muito a ventos de 100/h porque volra e meia já estamos mais ou menos habituados a eles e nas Flores e no Corvo rajadas de 120/h as pessoas nem ligam a isso a verdade é essa.  Além do mais é como tu dizes, ou seja estranho éra se não houvesse um  mau tempo à "açoriana" daqueles que a gente sabe  Só aconselhava era para as pessoas evitarem andar de carro nas serras porque aí não é que n é mesmo brincadeira para ninguém lol

Cumprimentos e bom domingo Snowy 

P.S. Mas tenho um feeling que vou ficar sem os meus araçaleiros


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2011 às 15:17)

Azor disse:


> Tens razão Snowy. Regra geral aqui nas ilhas nem ligamos muito a ventos de 100/h porque volra e meia já estamos mais ou menos habituados a eles e nas Flores e no Corvo rajadas de 120/h as pessoas nem ligam a isso a verdade é essa.  Além do mais é como tu dizes, ou seja estranho éra se não houvesse um  mau tempo à "açoriana" daqueles que a gente sabe  Só aconselhava era para as pessoas evitarem andar de carro nas serras porque aí não é que n é mesmo brincadeira para ninguém lol
> 
> Cumprimentos e bom domingo Snowy



Boa tarde,

É verdade, não se trata de nada que não seja usual aqui nos Açores.

No inverno 2009-2010 as rajadas no PE da Serra Branca na Graciosa ultrapassaram os 50m/s (180 Km/h) em diversas ocasiões chegando mesmo a atingir 207 km/h. Lembro-me que em duas ocasiões o vento danificou-nos as torres, já para não falar no facto de que a partir dos 130 km/h o Parque não produz pois as torres têm de ficar "em bandeira" para se protegerem.

Assim a minha questão é: como vai ser este inverno? Será que vai ser rigoroso como o de 2009-2010 ou mais suave como este último? Alguém arrisca um palpite?

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (30 Out 2011 às 15:51)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> É verdade, não se trata de nada que não seja usual aqui nos Açores.
> 
> ...




Boa tarde,

Na Graciosa? a ilha mais baixa do arquipelago? Lembro do temporal de 86 e de 2001 que deixaram a ilha às escuras e o vento foi fortisimo. 
Em relaçao a este evento pois não sou a pessoa mais certa para te responder, mas tenho lido por aqui alguma matéria que indica que este verão será seco em Portugal. Talvez na Madeira e ainda mais nos Açores não seja igual ao território portugues porque somos ilhas, e logo temos mais chances de ter mais precipitaçao ou algum evento mais intenso atlântico do que no Continente. Mas como sou um 0 à esquerda a interpretar estes graficos e essas previsões deixo nas mãos de quem os saiba revelar, mas sinceramente não acredito muito em previsões a longa distância. E este será um evento pontual comum e à boa e velha maneira açoriana.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (30 Out 2011 às 20:31)

Movimentos atmosféricos com o arquipelago da Madeira pelo meio


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2011 às 22:37)

boa noite,

tal como já foi dito por aqui, dia 1 e 2 de novembro o vento e a ondulação vai se fazer sentir.
felizmente que a ondulação, que poderá chegar aos 10m de altura, é de oeste, não devendo provocar grandes danos nos portos açorianos, esperemos que a direcção da ondulação seja esta.

quanto ao vento deixo aqui o modelo do Hirlam, do AEMET






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Knyght (31 Out 2011 às 04:31)

Grupo Ocidental Açores - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Estar Atento*

Curvatura mais acentuada do que o previsto nos diversos modelos, situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Knyght (31 Out 2011 às 04:36)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> tal como já foi dito por aqui, dia 1 e 2 de novembro o vento e a ondulação vai se fazer sentir.
> felizmente que a ondulação, que poderá chegar aos 10m de altura, é de oeste, não devendo provocar grandes danos nos portos açorianos, esperemos que a direcção da ondulação seja esta.
> ...



Até actualizações Grupos Ocidentais e Centrais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Estar Atento.* Das 18h Terça até às 18h de Quinta






Ondas entre 9 à 10 metros


----------



## LMCG (31 Out 2011 às 09:43)

*Previsão para 3ª feira, 1 de novembro de 2011*

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da manhã. Períodos de chuva
passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste FORTE (50/65 km/h), rodando gradualmente para noroeste e
tornando-se MUITO FORTE a TEMPESTUOSO (65/85 km/h) com rajadas até
130 km/h.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se TEMPESTUOSO. Ondas oeste de 6 metros,
aumentando para 10 metros.
Temperaturas previstas para Santa Cruz das Flores:
Mínima 16ºC
Máxima 21ºC
Água do mar 21ºC

GRUPO CENTRAL
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir do fim da manhã. Períodos de
chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste FORTE (50/65 km/h), rodando para oeste e tornando-se
MUITO FORTE (65/75 km/h) com rajadas até 120 km/h.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar ALTEROSO a TEMPETUOSO. Ondas oeste de 5 metros, aumentando para 9
metros.
Temperaturas previstas para a Horta:
Mínima 17ºC
Máxima 22ºC
Água do mar 20ºC
Temperaturas previstas para Angra do Heroísmo:
Mínima 17ºC
Máxima 22ºC
Água do mar 20ºC

GRUPO ORIENTAL
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde. Períodos de chuva
passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco (40/50 km/h), tornando-se FORTE a
MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h e rodando para oeste.
ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar cavado tornando-se ALTEROSO. Ondas oeste de 4 metros, aumentando
para 7 metros.
Temperaturas previstas para Ponta Delgada:
Mínima 18ºC
Máxima 23ºC
Água do mar 21ºC

Actualizado a 31 de outubro de 2011 às 7:53 UTC

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 2 de novembro de 2011*

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento noroeste MUITO FORTE (65/75 km/h) com rajadas até 100
km/h, tornando-se FORTE (50/65 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO.
Ondas oeste de 10 metros, passando a noroeste e diminuindo
para 8 metros.

GRUPO CENTRAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento oeste MUITO FORTE (65/75 km/h) com rajadas até 95
km/h, rodando para noroeste e
tornando-se FORTE (50/65 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO.
Ondas oeste de 9 metros, passando a noroeste e diminuindo
para 8 metros.

GRUPO ORIENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento oeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h,
rodando para noroeste e tornando-se muito fresco
(40/50 km/h).
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se grosso.
Ondas oeste de 7 metros.

Actualizado a 31 de outubro de 2011 às 5:36 UTC

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 3 de novembro de 2011*

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento noroeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h.
Mar ALTEROSO.
Ondas noroeste de 8 metros, diminuindo para 7 metros.

GRUPO CENTRAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento noroeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 95 km/h.
Mar ALTEROSO.
Ondas noroeste de 8 metros, diminuindo para 7 metros.

GRUPO ORIENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros.
Vento noroeste muito fresco (40/50 km/h) tornando-se FORTE
(50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h.
Mar grosso, tornando-se ALTEROSO.
Ondas oeste de 7 metros, passando a noroeste.

Meteorologista: Elsa Vieira

Actualizado a 31 de outubro de 2011 às 5:36 UTC


----------



## Knyght (31 Out 2011 às 09:50)

Já foi lançado o *Aviso Vermelho* pelo IM para os Açores
Espero que corra tudo pelo melhor



> Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Açores
> Acores - G. Ocidental
> *Vermelho*	Agitação Marítima	Ondas de Oeste, passando a Noroeste
> Válido entre 2011-11-01 03:00:00 e 2011-11-03 11:59:59 (hora UTC)
> ...


----------



## Hazores (31 Out 2011 às 10:19)

bom dia,

neste momento os dads estão lançados, há pouco mais a fazer do que esperar pelo que aí vem, devendo cada pessoa desempenhar o seu papel de agente da protecção cívil e seguir as recomendações dadas para esta situação.

infelizmente,mais uma vez, não vamos conseguir acompanhar as boias espalhadas pelo arquipélago pois a maioria está em manutenção (à longos meses) as 2que estão activas são a da graciosa e de ponta delgada.


----------



## Azor (31 Out 2011 às 11:48)

Muito bom dia a todos,
Reporto céu totalmente encoberto. 
Em relação ao vento pois deverá de começar a soprar para o final da tarde lá para o "trick or treat", mas acredito que não será nada de anormal por estas paragens. Por vezes a Comunicação Social exagera e muito. É bastante comum nos Açores a ocorrência de ventos muito fortes, daí a presença em todas as ilhas de pedras em cima dos telhados, muros de pedra ou sebes altas de incenso para proteger quintas e cerrados, e que são um dos elementos principais da paisagem humana nos açores.. O vento nas zonas mais baixas na minha opinião não é o mais preocupante, excepto nas zonas montanhosas em que se deverá ter alguns cuidados a mais, mas sim a ondulação do mar que deverá de aumentar significativamente em todas as ilhas e a confirmar-se mais uma onda de 13 metros e sem ninguém contar com ela como a que houve em P. Delgada há umas semanas atrás, poderá haver problemas novamente.
Abraços e já agora um bom almoço a todos


----------



## mnascimento (31 Out 2011 às 17:35)

No Faial, alguma chuva e ainda pouco vento. A ondulação de Oeste deve bater bem amanhã na costa do Faial. 
Estará um dia "perfeito" para registar em fotos!!!

Cumprimentos a todos,
Marco Nascimento


----------



## fablept (31 Out 2011 às 17:39)

Hoje à tarde estive de passagem na Ribeira Quente (onde faleceu um pescador em Setembro devido à ondulação) e apesar do mar encontrar-se ainda muito calmo na costa sul, estavam a acabar de retirar todos os barcos do porto/mar e coloca-los na avenida..o aviso foi lançado e precaveram-se


----------



## Snowy (31 Out 2011 às 18:38)

Boa tarde

Aqui por PDL está um bocado fresco apesar da temp. de 19º. Mas como a humidade está a 73% não está nada desagradável. Não há sinal de mau tempo à vista por enquanto.


----------



## Azor (31 Out 2011 às 18:46)

Boa tarde,
Aqui pelas Eiras zona da Covoada ao contrario de P. Delgada já se faz sentir algum ventinho fresco. O céu também está a carregar e a montanha das Cumeeiras e Serra Gorda já está com alguma nebulosidade baixa. 
Hoje também quando passei pelo porto de P. Delgada vi alguns pescadores a retirarem os barcos para terra. Tenho quase a certeza que se a ondulação vier de Sul as ondas vão galgar a doca para dentro. Oxalá que não seja na altura da maré cheia.

P.S. Alguém sabe como colocar fotos aqui? Queria tentar tirar amanhã fotos e colocá-las aqui mas como sou um ignorante nessas coisas de informática sozinho não chego lá. Obrigado

Abraços


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Olá Azor

Para colocar imagens no fórum tens que alojar as imagens nalgum site próprio, por exemplo o imageshack, mas para isso tens de te registar é gratuito e rápido.

Eu utilizo o imageshack. Nesse site tens que descarregar a imagem e convem que redimensiones para 800x600 para melhor visualização no fórum.
Quando tiver a fazer u-pload da imagem, irá aparecer abaixo dela, vários sitios com links, terás que tirar o link todo da 3º parte, e inserires na tua mensagem o link da imagem. 

Se tiveres alguma duvida manda uma mensagem ao administrador ou ao moderador.

______________________________________________________________

Relativamente ao estado do mar, ai nos açores, segundo o IM o Corvo está em Alerta vermelho devido ás altas vagas e ondulação, se morasses perto da praia coloca algumas fotos do mar neste momento.


----------



## Azor (31 Out 2011 às 19:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Olá Azor
> 
> Para colocar imagens no fórum tens que alojar as imagens nalgum site próprio, por exemplo o imageshack, mas para isso tens de te registar é gratuito e rápido.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,
Muito obrigado a si e ao amigo Gerofil que tentou me elucidar também. 
Se tiver dificuldades peço depois a alguém que as envie por mim.
Moro muito longe da doca de P. Delgada mas posso me ir deslocar de carro. Mas existe uma fajã aqui perto da minha freguesia que também dá para eu tirar fotos. Vamos lá ver.

Abraços e melhores cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Snowy (31 Out 2011 às 19:58)

Se a previsão se mantiver ondas oeste-noroeste, pouco se verá por PDL, mas se virasse sudoeste, garantidamente que o porto de PDL leva "cobertura" salgada...


----------



## Azor (31 Out 2011 às 20:23)

Snowy disse:


> Se a previsão se mantiver ondas oeste-noroeste, pouco se verá por PDL, mas se virasse sudoeste, garantidamente que o porto de PDL leva "cobertura" salgada...



O problema são os portos da costa norte que irão levar forte e feio. A Ribeira Grande pode ter muitos problemas. Já houve anos que o mar do norte chegou até ao bandejo subindo pelas ruas acima. São Vicente, Capelas, Calhetas, Porto Formoso, Maia e Mosteiros o mesmo. Espero que não hajam estragos

Cumprimentos


----------



## LMCG (31 Out 2011 às 21:27)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 2,5 km/h de vento médio e 3,2 km/h de média de rajada!
Parece esquisito que daqui a poucas horas o vento vá aumentar para rajadas de 100 Km/h! Vamos ver...

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (31 Out 2011 às 21:40)

By lmcg at 2011-10-31

A esta hora ainda está tudo calmo no topo da Barrosa.


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 00:18)

Por PDL, a temperatura subiu para 20º esta noite, o vento já começa a se fazer sentir (média 30km/h SW) e alguma chuva fraca.


----------



## Knyght (1 Nov 2011 às 00:39)

Boa noite, fica a primeira imagem do mês


----------



## Hazores (1 Nov 2011 às 00:49)

boa noite.

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, desde à aproximadamente 1h que o vento tem vindo aumentar de intensidade, embora não seja por enquanto nada de especial. não há registo de qualquer precipitação.


----------

